# luftdurchsatz vs Luftdruck



## Gabbyjay (29. November 2012)

Hallo,

was ist für einen Lüfter wichtiger, LuftDurchsatz oder Luftdruck?

Wenn man sie
1) als Radiatorlüfter
oder
2) als Gehäuselüfter
Einsetzt?

Ich denke für Gehäuselüfter, wo es wenig widerstand gibt, ist der Luftdurchsatz wichtiger.
Für radiatorlüfter wegen den lamellen dagegen der Luftdruck.



Korrekt?


----------



## Aer0 (29. November 2012)

lamellen haben nicht soviel wiederstand da gilt ein gutes mittelma0ß als gut,würde jedoch trotzdem mehr auf debn luftdurchsatz achten.
hoher luftdruck ist eher bei radiatoren wichtig.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. November 2012)

Hö? Versteh deinen beitrag nicht.
Radiatoren haben doch lamellen (um die oberfläche zur abgabe der hitze zu vergrössern).


----------



## Aer0 (29. November 2012)

lamellen von radiatoren mehr wieder stand als lamellen von luftkühlern
luftkühler = mehr auf luftfluss achten
radiator = mehr auf druck achten


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2012)

Was Aero sagen will ist, dass der Widerstand von Kühlern je nach Lamellenform/anzahl/anordnung unterschiedlich ist - und entsprechend man verschiedene Arten von Lüftern benötigt.

Wenn die Lamellen weit auseinanderstehen, also viel Raum dazwischen frei ist ist es sinnvoll, eine große Luftmenge durchzubringen, also einen hohen Volumenstrom zu erreichen, der Druck ist dann fast egal. Wenn man aber einen Kühler hat mit sehr vielen engen Lamellen benötigt man mehr Druck, um die Luft auch durch die Zwischenräume pressen zu können, in dem Falle brauchts einen Lüfter mit mehr Druck und weniger Volumenstrom.

Wie du also eigentlich schon richtig erkannt hast ist bei Gehäuselüftern ein möglichst hoher Durchsatz wichtig und bei engen Radiatoren ein höherer Druck.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. November 2012)

Wann sind die lamellen denn eng genug dass der druck wichtig wird?
Mein radi ist der phobya supernova 1260.
Ist da druck oder durchsatz wichtiger?

Habe zwei sorten lüfter zur auswahl.
Die einen bieten mehr druck und die anderen mehr durchsatz.
Sind 220er lüfter und sollen möglichst langsam laufen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2012)

Bei dem Thema sollte man dazu sagen, dass sich der Volumenstrom eines Lüfters (innerhalb seiner normalen Betriebsparameter) proportional zur Drehzahl vergrößert, der Druck aber proportional zum _Quadrat_ der Drehzahl.

Das bedeutet, dass man den Druck eines solchen Lüfters (der prinzipbedingt ohnehin sehr niedrig ist, solche Lüfter schaffen nur wenige Millibar) nur mit starken Erhöhungen der Drehzahl nennenswert steigern kann. Wenn du aber sehr langsam drehende Lüfter nutzen willst fällt das aus - in dem Falle müsste man zu einem Radiator greifen, der einen weiten lamellenabstand hat um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen (ich habe keine Ahnung wie eng oder weit der Abstand bei deinem Radi ist).


Was man auch bedenken sollte ist, dass wir uns hier um Dinge streiten, die zwar einen Effekt haben, der aber von extremfällen abgesehen sehr klein ist. Heißt zwischen den beiden Lüftervarianten wird in der Praxis am Ende nicht schrecklich viel Leistungsunterschied der Wakü entstehen. Ich würde daher in deinem Fall schlichtweg die Lüfter wählen, die vom Laufgeräusch her die angenehmsten für dich sind, auch in Kauf nehmend dass das Wasser dann am Ende 2°C wärmer ist als anders.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. November 2012)

Wären für so einen grossen radiator beispielsw. 9x 140er lüfter im silent betrieb besser geeignet als 4x 220er?


Was die laufgeräusche angeht ist meiner erfahrung nach die einbaulage ganz entscheidend und welche da leiser ist (stehend oder liegend) unterscheidet sich sogar bei verschiedenen lüftern der selben modellreihe. O.o
2 meiner cooler master megaflow 200 sind liegend leiser, die anderen beiden stehend.
Die nzxt fs 200rb sind stehend leiser. Schade, denn horizontaler radiatoreinsatz wär mir lieber als vertikal stehend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wären für so einen grossen radiator beispielsw. 9x 140er lüfter im silent betrieb besser geeignet als 4x 220er?


 
kann ich dir nicht sagen da das auf den Radiator ankommt und ich den nicht kenne. Rechnerisch gesehen sind aber die 220mm Lüfter höchstwahrscheinlich weit höher vom Volumenstrom her, denn der Volumenstrom ändert sich mit der _dritten Potenz_ mit dem Ventilatordurchmesser.

Lass mich mal rechnen...

Angenommen der 140er Lüfter schafft 50 m^3/h Volumenstrom, dann würde ein 220er Lüfter rechnerisch (220/140)^3 * 50 = 194 m^3/h schaffen. also wären wir bei:
9x 140er = 9 * 50 m^3/h = 450 m^3/h
4x 220er = 4* 194 m^3/h = 776 m^3/h

Theoretisch gesehen schaffen also vier 220er Lüfter etwa das 1,7-fache an Luftstrom gegenüber 9 (sonst baugleichen) 140er Lüftern.

Ob das aber bei deinem Radiator wirklich auch in entsprechend mehr Leistung resultiert kommt auch darauf an wofür dieser ausgelegt wurde. Wenn aber beide Varianten problemlos möglich sind würde ich die 4x220er Methode klar bevorzugen, nicht nur weil sie mehr fördert, auch weil das Laufgeräusch angenehmer ist... 


Achja, falls das für dich irgendeine Rolle spielen sollte, der Leistungsbedarf ändert sich mit der _fünften Potenz_ mit dem Ventilatordurchmesser... die hohe Förderleistung großer Lüfter hat also ihren Preis...


----------



## Uter (30. November 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wären für so einen grossen radiator beispielsw. 9x 140er lüfter im silent betrieb besser geeignet als 4x 220er?


 Ja, eindeutig. Bei den 140er Modellen gibt es deutlich höherwertigere Lüfter, die Lager/Motoren limitieren also nicht so schnell die Lautstärke. Die einzigen wirklichen Vorteile der übergroßen Lüfter sind die Kosten und die einfachere Verkabelung. Hochwertige 140er sind leiser, haben einen größeren Regelbereich und es gibt eine größere Auswahl (dadurch kann auch die Optik profitieren). 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Angenommen der 140er Lüfter schafft 50 m^3/h Volumenstrom, dann würde ein 220er Lüfter rechnerisch (220/140)^3 * 50 = 194 m^3/h schaffen. also wären wir bei:
> 9x 140er = 9 * 50 m^3/h = 450 m^3/h
> 4x 220er = 4* 194 m^3/h = 776 m^3/h
> 
> Theoretisch gesehen schaffen also vier 220er Lüfter etwa das 1,7-fache an Luftstrom gegenüber 9 (sonst baugleichen) 140er Lüftern.


Das ist bei gleicher Drehzahl, oder? Die 220er sind bei gleicher Drehzahl aber auch deutlich lauter. Abgesehen davon ist das alles natürlich sehr theoretisch, da es keine baugleichen 140er und 200er gibt.

Zur Leistung:
Der Radiator ist für die meisten Systeme mehr als ausreichend, die Unterschiede werden also entsprechend gering ausfallen. Du kannst also voll auf auf ein leises System setzen, wenn du nicht garade >3 GTX 480 verbaut hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Das ist bei gleicher Drehzahl, oder? Die 220er sind bei gleicher Drehzahl aber auch deutlich lauter. Abgesehen davon ist das alles natürlich sehr theoretisch, da es keine baugleichen 140er und 200er gibt.


 
Klar, die Rechnung stimmt nur (theoretisch) wenn alle anderen Parameter gleich bleiben, also auch die Drehzahl.
Wenn diese auch noch unterschiedlich sind kann mans mit je einem Term mehr (pro zusätzlichem Freiheitsgrad) ebenfalls berechnen (bei Strömungsmaschinen gibts kaum was was man nicht berechnen könnte), da aber das alles nicht in einfachen Formeln fassbare Fluidmechanik ist sind das in der Praxis natürlich alles nur Näherungswerte, die lediglich dazu dienen grobe Zusammenhänge zu verstehen und grob über den Daumen Dinge zu überschlagen.
Wenns genau sein soll kommt man um CFD nicht herum - das führt aber für die Anwendung hier sicherlich zu weit - und das kann ich ganz sicher nicht einfach so hier vorrechnen


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Ja, eindeutig. Bei den 140er Modellen gibt es deutlich höherwertigere Lüfter, die Lager/Motoren limitieren also nicht so schnell die Lautstärke.



Wie fällt deine antwort bei 4 handselektierten 200er lüftern aus?
Habe welche fast gänzlich ohne laufgeräusche gefunden.



> Zur Leistung:
> Der Radiator ist für die meisten Systeme mehr als ausreichend, die Unterschiede werden also entsprechend gering ausfallen. Du kannst also voll auf auf ein leises System setzen, wenn du nicht garade >3 GTX 480 verbaut hast.



2 stark übertaktete 580 und ein i5-3570k @ 5ghz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> 2 stark übertaktete 580 und ein i5-3570k @ 5ghz.


 
Da kannste gut auf 600-700W kommen unter Vollast - der 9er Radi ist also nicht zu hoch gegriffen (Heizung brauchste da im Winter auch keine mehr wenn dein Raum einigermaßen gut isoliert ist ). Dennoch kannst du durchaus auf Laufruhe hinarbeiten, einfach weil eine solch große Wakü sehr "träge" ist und der Durchschnittsverbrauch deutlich niedriger liegen dürfte.

Auch wenn du in manchen Spielszenen 700W raushauen würdest so ist das niemals ein Dauerzustand, es kommen immer auch Stellen wo es weniger wird oder die last fast ganz wegfällt (Ladescreen o.ä.) - die Wakü kann aber konstant die Menge an Abwärme abführen. Heißt beispielsweise wenn du 12 Sekunden einen Ladebildschirm hättest zwischen den Levels bei dem der PC nur 70W verbraucht statt 700 könntest du grob 2 Minuten lang spielen bis die Wassertemperatur von vor dem Ladebildschirm wieder erreicht wäre - denn deine Wakü weiß nicht wann du wieviel Wärme abgibst.

Wenn du es auf die Spitze treiben willst besorgst du dir einfach einen Ausgleichsbehälter mit sehr viel Volumen - da gibts auch äußerst dekorative für das nötige Kleingeld. Bis da das ganze Wasser drin erst mal warm ist haste schon die ersten paar Levels hinter dir.... ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit 10 Litern Wasser drin würde bei 700 W Abwärme rechnerisch etwa 20 Minuten brauchen bis das Wasser von 20 auf 40°C hoch ist und das bei ABGESCHALTETEM Radi... bei aktivem Radi und einer "Durchschnittslast" die niedriger liegt dauert das minimum ne Stunde.


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns genau sein soll kommt man um CFD nicht herum - das führt aber für die Anwendung hier sicherlich zu weit - und das kann ich ganz sicher nicht einfach so hier vorrechnen


 Nicht? Da hätte ich aber mehr von dir erwartet. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wie fällt deine antwort bei 4 handselektierten 200er lüftern aus?
> Habe welche fast gänzlich ohne laufgeräusche gefunden.


Die meisten Lüfter sind am Anfang leise. Nach einigen Monaten bzw. nach 1-2 Jahren zeigt sich, was Lüfter wirklich können. Wenn du es sehr leise haben willst, dann sind die 140er die bessere Wahl, wenn du es nicht sehr leise haben willst, dann hätte ein Nova locker gereicht.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> 2 stark übertaktete 580 und ein i5-3570k @ 5ghz.


 ... sollten mit dem Supernova problemlos kühlbar sein, es handelt sich schließlich um den aktuell stärksten aktiven Radiator.

PS:
Mit dem Radi sollten ~900W extrem leise (<<500rpm) kühlbar sein (auch unter Dauerlast) ohne große Abstriche bei der Temperatur zu machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Nicht? Da hätte ich aber mehr von dir erwartet.


Entgegen der Meinung (auch meines Chefs machmal) sind Ingenieure keine lebenden Rechenzentren. 


Mit dem Radi haste aber Recht... wenn ich da die Faustregel 100W pro Lüfter (normale, nicht die 220mm Monster^^) bei Radiatoren nehme kann das Riesending tatsächlich 900W wegschaffen, von daher sollte es da keine Probleme geben die beiden 580er zu kühlen und trotzdem Lüftergeschwindigkeiten zu wählen die äußerst angenehm sind. Ich meine vier 220er Lüfter mit hochwertigem Lager bei 400-500 upm hört man ja wirklich so gut wie nicht mehr - und ausreichend sollte das sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, die Rechnung stimmt nur (theoretisch) wenn alle anderen Parameter gleich bleiben, also auch die Drehzahl.



Und vor allem auch die Lüfterblattgeometrie. (Die sich definitiv ändert, denn 220er haben i.d.R. ein flacheres Verhältnis zwischen Dicke und Breite, als auch zwischen Lüfter- und Nabendurchmesser.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wie fällt deine antwort bei 4 handselektierten 200er lüftern aus?
> Habe welche fast gänzlich ohne laufgeräusche gefunden.


 
Die Rechnung betraf nur die Schallemissionen durch bewegte Luft. 4 220er müssen langsamer drehen, als 9 120er, oder sie machen mehr Lärm. Wieviel langsamer ist dann wieder eine Frage der Geometrie. (Prinzipiell sollten die 220er den Vorteil von weniger Blattspitzen haben. Aber z.B. ein eneloop hat deren 0...)


----------



## Gabbyjay (11. Dezember 2012)

Sooo nachdem ich mir jetzt übergangsweise einen Ersatz-PC zusammengeschustert hab bis der andere fertig ist, kann ich hier jetzt endlich antworten.

Erstmal danke für die Antworten so weit, sind viele interessante Gedanken dabei!
Aber der Reihe nach.




			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du es auf die Spitze treiben willst besorgst du dir einfach einen Ausgleichsbehälter mit sehr viel Volumen - da gibts auch äußerst dekorative für das nötige Kleingeld.



Genau mit diesem Gedanken überleg ich auch schon eine Weile rum.
Der Gedanke dahinter ist das ganze so träge zu halten, dass das Wasser erstmal eine gewisse Zeit braucht, bis es überhaupt warm wird - idealerweise einige Stunden - und dass es sich nach einer Spielesession im Idle-Betrieb oder auch einfach übernacht, wenn der Rechner aus ist, wieder abkühlen kann.

Die Frage ist jetzt:
1) Wie viel Liter Fassungsvermögen dazu benötigt werden, wenn man wirklich von einem sehr leistungshungrigen System (stark übertakteter 3770k, 2x stark übertaktete GTX 580) ausgeht, und das bei einem 9x140-Radi, der zwar aktiv, aber mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüftern gekühlt wird
und

2) Ob es da nicht besser ist, statt einem großen Bierfass etc. einfach einen zweiten, auf Passiv-Betrieb ausgelegten grossen Radi dazuzuschalten?


Über übergrosse "Ausgleichsbehälter" hab ich da schon einiges gelesen. Der berühmte Heizradiator fällt aufgrund der Teile, die dann hinterher im Kühlwasser rumschwimmen (Metallteilchen, Rost, Schmierstoffe) wohl erstmal weg.

Ein Aquarium mit zwei Anschlüssen wär natürlich schick. 
Natürlich nicht mit echten Fischen, Sand etc, aber ich könnte mir ein schön beleuchtetes Aquarium mit schön blauem G48-Wasser-Gesmisch, vll ein paar Kunstpflanzen drin etc. schon vorstellen, da ist sicher einiges an Hinguckern möglich.
Fallen Euch da noch Alternativen ein?



----------------

Was die Lüfter angeht:


			
				Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Lüfter sind am Anfang leise. Nach einigen Monaten bzw. nach 1-2 Jahren zeigt sich, was Lüfter wirklich können. Wenn du es sehr leise haben willst, dann sind die 140er die bessere Wahl



Das mit den Lagergeräuschen nach einiger Zeit befürchte ich allerdings auch.
Werde daher wohl in der Tat auf 9x 140mm umsteigen.

Die Frage ist welche.
Habe Euch daher mal ein Bild von den Lamellenabständen des Radiators gemacht, im Größenvergleich mit einem 1-Cent-Stück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die nun eng zusammenliegend oder eignen sie sich auch für Lüfter mit wenig Druck?
Laut Hersteller ist der Radi für langsam drehende Lüfter optimiert, aber das kann ja auch nur Marketingblabla sein...


Bleibt die Frage, welche Lüfter.
Ich will sie sowohl liegend als auch stehend verwenden können, sollten also in jeder Einbaulage ruhig sein.
Am wichtigsten ist, dass es keine Lauf- oder Lagergeräusche gibt.
Lautstärke hat oberste Priorität.

Zu bedenken ist, dass die Radiatorblende für die 9x 140mm-Lüfter runde Ausschnitte für die Lüfter hat - es ist also nicht nötig welche mit quadratischem Rahmen einzusetzen, Lüfter wie die BeQuiet mit rundem Rahmen kämen also ebenso in Frage.

Preis und Optik sind egal (wird eh so aufgestellt, dass man den Radi nicht sieht).

Grüsse!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt:
> 1) Wie viel Liter Fassungsvermögen dazu benötigt werden, wenn man wirklich von einem sehr leistungshungrigen System (stark übertakteter 3770k, 2x stark übertaktete GTX 580) ausgeht, und das bei einem 9x140-Radi, der zwar aktiv, aber mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüftern gekühlt wird



Die Faustformel hat Alkie ja schon genannt: Um einen Liter Wasser um 10 K zu erwärmen, brauchst du 11,26 Wh Heizleistung. D.h. wenn du z.B. 20 K Erwärmung tollerieren kannst (20-22 °C sind wohl das Minimum, was du als Ausgangstemperatur schaffen wirst, über 45 °C Wassertemperatur würde ich als Ausnahmezustand einstufen) und 20 Liter Wasser im Kreislauf hast, entspricht das rund 450 Wh Heizleistung. Das würde deinem System daumen*pi 1,5 h reichen (genauen Verbrauch in realen Spielen kannst du ja mal messen).



> 2) Ob es da nicht besser ist, statt einem großen Bierfass etc. einfach einen zweiten, auf Passiv-Betrieb ausgelegten grossen Radi dazuzuschalten?



Prinzipiell: Ja. Zum einen musst du die Wärme irgendwann ja eh an die Umgebung abführen und wenn im Sommer mal 30 °C sind, könnte das recht häufig eine recht lange Spielpause bedeuten. Also lieber direkt die Abfuhrleistung steigern - alles, was du abführst, ist schonmal weg (positiver Nebeneffekt: Das kleine vorhandene Puffervolumen reicht länger, weil z.B. nur noch 1/3 der Leistung gespeichert werden muss). Zum anderen hat natürlich auch ein Radiator selbst eine Wärmekapazität - 7 kg Cora HF 1042 (nicht dass ich den empfehlen würde, aber 100% Alu rechnet sich besser) entsprechen immerhin 1,5 l Wasser extra und gut ein weiterer halber Liter passt in Radiator und Zuleitung rein.



> Natürlich nicht mit echten Fischen, Sand etc, aber ich könnte mir ein schön beleuchtetes Aquarium mit schön blauem G48-Wasser-Gesmisch, vll ein paar Kunstpflanzen drin etc. schon vorstellen, da ist sicher einiges an Hinguckern möglich.
> Fallen Euch da noch Alternativen ein?



Ich würde eher auf eine dursichtige Flüssigkeit setzen...
Die praktische Möglichkeiten sind aber dadurch begrenzt, dass der Behälter zu sein sollte und du keinen/keinen großen Höhenunterschied gebrauchen kannst (denn sowas frisst ordentlich Pumpenleistung). Das heißt de facto hast du einen ~randvoll mit Wasser gefüllten Kasten, in dem sich nichts bewegt. Könnte fast genausogut Luft drinne sein.
Was ich mir mal überlegt hatte, allerdings weniger als AGB und mehr als Radiator: Einen Glas-Schreibtisch mit einer zweiten Platte zu versehen und zwischen beiden 2-5 cm Luft zu lassen. Am Rand abdichten und Anschlüsse setzen - fertig sind 2-4 m² Kühlfläche, einige Liter (und kg Glas!) Wärmespeicher und vor allem frieren die Hände im Winter nicht mehr.
Auf der anderen Seite sorgt das Wasser natürlich für die extra Portion Spaß bei Beschädigungen und das Gewicht einer solchen Konstruktion wäre erheblich.



> Habe Euch daher mal ein Bild von den Lamellenabständen des Radiators gemacht, im Größenvergleich mit einem 1-Cent-Stück:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Maßangabe (Lamellen pro 10 cm) wären hilfreicher 
Aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der "Super"Nova die gleiche Eastar-Standardware ist, die man auch bei anderen Modellen findet.



> Sind die nun eng zusammenliegend oder eignen sie sich auch für Lüfter mit wenig Druck?
> Laut Hersteller ist der Radi für langsam drehende Lüfter optimiert, aber das kann ja auch nur Marketingblabla sein...



Steht heutzutage bei jedem Radiator dran und je nach Hersteller kann die Grenze zu "langsam" dann auch schon mal bei 1500 rpm gezogen worden sein...
Der Nova1080 ist jedenfalls nicht besonders locker, da würde ich nicht auf Druck verzichten.




> Bleibt die Frage, welche Lüfter.
> Ich will sie sowohl liegend als auch stehend verwenden können, sollten also in jeder Einbaulage ruhig sein.
> Am wichtigsten ist, dass es keine Lauf- oder Lagergeräusche gibt.
> Lautstärke hat oberste Priorität.



Die Standardempfehlung sind Noiseblocker BSpro (eloops gibts in 140 afaik noch nicht). Aber iirc sollte man die ENTWEDER liegend ODER stehend betreiben, aber Wechsel nach dem Einlaufen können sie wohl übel nehmen.



> Zu bedenken ist, dass die Radiatorblende für die 9x 140mm-Lüfter runde Ausschnitte für die Lüfter hat - es ist also nicht nötig welche mit quadratischem Rahmen einzusetzen, Lüfter wie die BeQuiet mit rundem Rahmen kämen also ebenso in Frage.



Iirc waren die BeQuiets nur selten wirklich besser, als die Noiseblocker - aber da sie auf die meisten Radis nicht passen, habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gemerkt, welche Modelle das waren (BQ verbaut ja durchaus wechselnde Lager unter ähnlichem Namen...)


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das heißt de facto hast du einen ~randvoll mit Wasser gefüllten Kasten, in dem sich nichts bewegt. Könnte fast genausogut Luft drinne sein.


Durch die Position der Anschlüsse kann man für eine gewisse Durchmischung sorgen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich mir mal überlegt hatte, allerdings weniger als AGB und mehr als Radiator: Einen Glas-Schreibtisch mit einer zweiten Platte zu versehen und zwischen beiden 2-5 cm Luft zu lassen. Am Rand abdichten und Anschlüsse setzen - fertig sind 2-4 m² Kühlfläche, einige Liter (und kg Glas!) Wärmespeicher und vor allem frieren die Hände im Winter nicht mehr.
> Auf der anderen Seite sorgt das Wasser natürlich für die extra Portion Spaß bei Beschädigungen und das Gewicht einer solchen Konstruktion wäre erheblich.


Schöne Idee, wenn der Schreibtisch das aushält, vermutlich sollte auch etwas weniger Abstand zwischen den Platten reichen, die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Glas ist aber ziemlich schlecht, wie viel Cu-Fläche die Kühlleistung wohl entspricht? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Maßangabe (Lamellen pro 10 cm) wären hilfreicher
> Aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der "Super"Nova die gleiche Eastar-Standardware ist, die man auch bei anderen Modellen findet.


Sieht für micht ähnlich aus wie die Magicool Xtreme, also der normale Abstand von Eastar für etwas dickere Radiatoren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Nova1080 ist jedenfalls nicht besonders locker, da würde ich nicht auf Druck verzichten.


Sehr viel Druck machen sehr langsame Lüfter eh nicht mehr, der fehlende Durchsatz wird durch die Fläche wieder gut gemacht, beim Supernova ist das noch deutlicher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Standardempfehlung sind Noiseblocker BSpro (eloops gibts in 140 afaik noch nicht). Aber iirc sollte man die ENTWEDER liegend ODER stehend betreiben, aber Wechsel nach dem Einlaufen können sie wohl übel nehmen.


Die NB mit SLI-Lager sollte man senkrecht einlaufen lassen, dann kann man sie in jeder Position problemlos betreiben. Inzwischen verbaut NB auch in den BSP die SLI 2 -Lager, also das Lager der eLoops. Entsprechend kann man noch nichts über die Lebenserwartung sagen, dafür laufen sie sich scheinbar schneller ein und sind auch uneingelaufen horizontal brauchbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc waren die BeQuiets nur selten wirklich besser, als die Noiseblocker - aber da sie auf die meisten Radis nicht passen, habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gemerkt, welche Modelle das waren (BQ verbaut ja durchaus wechselnde Lager unter ähnlichem Namen...)


 Sehr gutes Lager: 
Silent Wings USC/PWM (EOL)
Dark Wings = Silent Wings 2 (ziemlich teuer)

Nicht ganz so gutes Lager:
Silent Wings Pure (dafür günstig und mit normalem Rahmen)
Shadow Wings (imo zu teuer)


----------



## Gabbyjay (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Idee mit dem Tisch ist echt mal nett.
Paar blaue LEDs noch dazu...
Ob es wohl möglich ist, einen Effekt im Wasser hinzubekommen, der ähnlich ist wie dem von Öl in wasser, also dass sich eine Art flüssiger Blasen Bildet?

Eins hab ich aber noch nicht ganz verstanden, ich versteh von Wasserphysik leider nicht viel:



			
				ryuven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Die praktische Möglichkeiten sind aber dadurch begrenzt, dass der Behälter zu sein sollte und du keinen/keinen großen Höhenunterschied gebrauchen kannst (denn sowas frisst ordentlich Pumpenleistung).



Wars nicht so, dass in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf - um den es sich hier ja handelt - der Höhenunterschied gleich Null ist, da das Wasser, das auf der einen Seite hinauf geht, ja auf der anderen wieder herunterkommt?
Wenn die WaKü voll ist, dürfte das doch dann keine Rolle spielen, oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?
Will meine Aquastream ja nicht überfordern...



> Das heißt de facto hast du einen ~randvoll mit Wasser gefüllten Kasten, in dem sich nichts bewegt. Könnte fast genausogut Luft drinne sein.



Und dass man oben noch Luft lässt (wie in einem normalen Aquarium), so wie mans im Ausgleichsbehälter ja auch macht, funktioniert nicht?
Dass man das Aquarium wie einen normalen AGB nimmt und am höchsten Punkt platziert?

Ich hatte mir das grob so gedacht, den Deckel rundherum absolut abzudichten (damit nichts verdunstet) und in den Deckel Durchführungen für die Schläuche zu machen, die ebenfalls komplett abgedichtet werden. Die Enden beider Schläuche müssen natürlich komplett unter Wasser sein.
Eventuell könnte man die Bewegung im Wasser dann auch durch irgendwas sichtbar machen...



			
				Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht für micht ähnlich aus wie die Magicool Xtreme, also der normale Abstand von Eastar für etwas dickere Radiatoren.



Ist das dann ein eher enger oder eher breiter Abstand? Kanns echt schwer einschätzen.
Komme bei einem Centimeter ungefähr auf fünf Lamellen-Wände, also im Zickzack hoch - runter - hoch - r unter - hoch.



> Sehr gutes Lager:
> Silent Wings USC/PWM (EOL)
> Dark Wings = Silent Wings 2 (ziemlich teuer)



Bezieht sich auf die 140mm oder die 120mm-Versionen?
Dark Wings hat also das selbe Lager wie SW2?


Ansonsten war ja zu lesen dass die eLoop 140mm und 180mm-Versionen nicht vor Jahresende fertig getestet sind. Ich schätze mal dass es mindestens Mai sowas wird.
Hab denen schon ne Pizza angeboten wenn sie sich beeilen, aber hilft nix...
Was bei denen halt auffällt, ist dass die ja AFAIK nur blasend eingesetzt werden sollten, während man in vielen Tests ja liest dass bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen saugend etwas bessere Ergebnisse bringt...


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wars nicht so, dass in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf - um den es sich hier ja handelt - der Höhenunterschied gleich Null ist, da das Wasser, das auf der einen Seite hinauf geht, ja auf der anderen wieder herunterkommt?


 
Ja, aber nur wenn - wie Uter es so schön sagt - du keinen "Wasserfall" hast.

Und selbst in einem solchen Kreislauf ist die Pumpenleistung nicht Null, denn auch bei Flüssigkeiten gibts Reibungsverluste (an den Rohrwänden zum Beispiel)


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ob es wohl möglich ist, einen Effekt im Wasser hinzubekommen, der ähnlich ist wie dem von Öl in wasser, also dass sich eine Art flüssiger Blasen Bildet?


Möglich wär es, sinnvoll und einfach eher nicht.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wars nicht so, dass in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf - um den es sich hier ja handelt - der Höhenunterschied gleich Null ist, da das Wasser, das auf der einen Seite hinauf geht, ja auf der anderen wieder herunterkommt?


Ja, du darfst nur keinen "Wasserfall" erzeugen. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Die Enden beider Schläuche müssen natürlich komplett unter Wasser sein.


Das ist der Punkt. Wenn du aus dem Aquarium raus willst, dann musst du über den Wasserspiegel, die Pumpe nicht mehr so einfach Wasser bekommen. Das Problem könntest du aber einfach mit einer Tauchpumpe oder einem 2. AGB lösen.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ist das dann ein eher enger oder eher breiter Abstand? Kanns echt schwer einschätzen.


Mittel. Die Radiatoren mit deutlich weiteren Lamellenabständen sind deutlich dicker, haben also deswegen auch nicht unbedingt so viel weniger Widerstand. Generell gilt: Mach dir keine Sorgen, du hast mehr als genug Fläche um alles (außer Passivbetrieb) auszugleichen. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Bezieht sich auf die 140mm oder die 120mm-Versionen?


Beide, außer bei den Pure, die gibts nur als 120er.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Dark Wings hat also das selbe Lager wie SW2?


Die Dark Wings sind die Silent Wings 2. 
Sie wurden als Dark Wings auf den Markt gebracht, aber sehr schnell in Silent Wings 2 umbenannt. Technisch hat sich nichts geändert.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ansonsten war ja zu lesen dass die eLoop 140mm und 180mm-Versionen nicht vor Jahresende fertig getestet sind. Ich schätze mal dass es mindestens Mai sowas wird.


Denke ich auch und ich bin mal gespannt, was die können und noch mehr, was die kosten. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was bei denen halt auffällt, ist dass die ja AFAIK nur blasend eingesetzt werden sollten, während man in vielen Tests ja liest dass bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen saugend etwas bessere Ergebnisse bringt...


 In der Theorie ist der saugende Betrieb min. besser, wenn die Lüfter perfekt abgedichtet wurden, wenn nicht, dann ist der blasende Betrieb im Vorteil. Die Unterschiede sind i.d.R. kaum bis nicht messbar.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Punkt. Wenn du aus dem Aquarium raus willst, dann musst du über den Wasserspiegel, die Pumpe nicht mehr so einfach Wasser bekommen. Das Problem könntest du aber einfach mit einer Tauchpumpe oder einem 2. AGB lösen.



Also wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe, geht es dabei ums Anlaufen jedes mal, wenn die Pumpe eingeschaltet wird, weil die ja nicht trocken laufen sollte.
Ein normaler AGB wäre ja bereits vorhanden, den würde ich sowieso zusätzlich verwenden.

Der Kreislauf würde dann so aussehen: Pumpe -> Beide Grafikkartenkühler -> CPU-Kühler -> Radiator, der bei Bedarf aktiv gekühlt wird -> Aquarium am höchsten Punkt, so dass oben Luft bleiben kann -> ab da geht es runter zum normalen Plexiglasröhren-AGB -> und von da weiter runter wieder zur Pumpe.

Die Pumpe bekommt beim Einschalten dann das Wasser aus dem kleinen AGB.
Oder klappt das nur, wenn das Aquarium randvoll mit Wasser ist?
*grübel*


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe, geht es dabei ums Anlaufen jedes mal, wenn die Pumpe eingeschaltet wird, weil die ja nicht trocken laufen sollte.


 Nein, es geht nur ums Befüllen. Wenn du den Kreislauf einmal befüllt hast, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Durch die Position der Anschlüsse kann man für eine gewisse Durchmischung sorgen.



Durchmischung schon, aber nicht für sichtbare Wasserbewegung - und hier gings ja um die Optik 



> Schöne Idee, wenn der Schreibtisch das aushält, vermutlich sollte auch etwas weniger Abstand zwischen den Platten reichen, die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Glas ist aber ziemlich schlecht, wie viel Cu-Fläche die Kühlleistung wohl entspricht?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Abgabe an die Luft weiterhin der bei weitem limitierende Faktor ist, entsprechend gering werden die Verluste aufgrund der Leitfähigkeit sein.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Tisch ist echt mal nett.
> Paar blaue LEDs noch dazu...
> Ob es wohl möglich ist, einen Effekt im Wasser hinzubekommen, der ähnlich ist wie dem von Öl in wasser, also dass sich eine Art flüssiger Blasen Bildet?



Wird unmöglich sein. Du kannst natürlich Öl ins Wasser geben - aber der Effekt von Öl in Wasser ist ein Ölfilm auf Wasser, in deinem Fall also ein dünne Schicht unter der Decke. Was du vermutlich meintest, wäre etwas Lavalampen-ähnliches. Die arbeiten aber aus gutem Grund mit Wachs in Alkohol - geringer Dichteunterschied = ständige Umsortierung, stark unterschiedliche hydrophilie = keine Vermischung (naja - wenig...).



> Wars nicht so, dass in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf - um den es sich hier ja handelt - der Höhenunterschied gleich Null ist, da das Wasser, das auf der einen Seite hinauf geht, ja auf der anderen wieder herunterkommt?



Solange das in einem geschlossenen, gefüllten Leitungssystem geschieht: Stimmt. Aber viele Leute wollen bei so großen Installationen dann gleich noch einen Springbrunnen/Sprudel/...effekt erzeugen. Da hebt man dann Wasser über die Oberfläche im Behälter (= Kraftaufwand), dass dann aber frei wieder runterfällt (= der ausgleichende Druck auf der Gegenseite baut sich eben nicht auf).



> Und dass man oben noch Luft lässt (wie in einem normalen Aquarium), so wie mans im Ausgleichsbehälter ja auch macht, funktioniert nicht?
> Dass man das Aquarium wie einen normalen AGB nimmt und am höchsten Punkt platziert?



Klar geht das. Bedenke aber, dass diese Luftblase nach kurzer Zeit Wasserdampf gesättigt ist und sich dann am Glas Kondenswasser bildet. In einem kleinen AGB mit dunklem Deckel unten im Gehäuse stört das viele nicht (für alle anderen gibt es Spülrohre), normale Aquarien haben aber i.d.R. aus gutem Grund einen Deckel, der die Oberseite bis zur Wasseroberfläche hin einhüllt: Sieht einfach schlecht aus.
Davon abgesehen wollte ich aber eigentlich nur darauf hinaus, dass du auch an der Wasseroberfläche keine Bewegung sehen wirst.



> Was bei denen halt auffällt, ist dass die ja AFAIK nur blasend eingesetzt werden sollten, während man in vielen Tests ja liest dass bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen saugend etwas bessere Ergebnisse bringt...


 
Das sind aber typischerweise sehr, sehr knappe Unterschiede und ggf. ist es auch einfach davon abhängig, in welcher Position die Lüfter am besten arbeiten. Kann bei den eLoops also durchaus anders aussehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Abgabe an die Luft weiterhin der bei weitem limitierende Faktor ist, entsprechend gering werden die Verluste aufgrund der Leitfähigkeit sein.


 
Das mit Sicherheit. Die Leitfähigkeit des Materials ist fast völlig unerheblich, denn wie schnell die Wärme durchs Glas oder eben durchs Kupfer kommt ist ziemlich egal wenn der Wärmeübergang zur Luft außenrum um ein vielfaches langsamer ist. Aber ich halte das sowieso für ziemlich wurscht, denn:

Für den Wärmeübergang von glatten Materialien zu ruhender Luft nehme ich üblicherweise für gröbste Dimensionierungen als Faustwert 5 bis 10 W/(m^2*K) an. Das ist sehr sehr wenig (bewegte Luft an Metalloberflächen hat mehrere Hundert), daher würde ich das in deinem Fall wenn du nicht grade nen wirklich riesigen AGB baust einfach vernachlässigen (und wenn er riesig ist kannstes auch vernachlässigen weils dann ewig dauert bis die ebenfalls risige Wassermenge warm ist ).
Aber da fällt mir was anderes ein: Wenn der AGB nur groß genug ist kannste dir den Radiator ganz sparen - dann wäre auch das Problem der Lüfter und deren Anordnungen weg 


Nebenbei bemerkt... es scheint so, als hätte die Moderation diesen Thread vollständig geentert.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Dezember 2012)

uter schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es geht nur ums Befüllen. Wenn du den Kreislauf einmal befüllt hast, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.



Ah OK.
Das mit dem Befüllen sollte sich machen lassen.



			
				ryuven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Was du vermutlich meintest, wäre etwas Lavalampen-ähnliches.



Ja genau sowas meinte ich.



> Die arbeiten aber aus gutem Grund mit Wachs in Alkohol - geringer Dichteunterschied = ständige Umsortierung, stark unterschiedliche hydrophilie = keine Vermischung



Hm... da wir ja nun einerseits mit destilliertem Wasser + Zusatzmittel arbeiten, und andererseits das Wachs wohl die Kühler verstopfen würde und/oder total durchgequirlt wird, fällt das dann wohl flach.
Oder gibts da irgend nen Zusatz der in Waküs ähnliches macht? Ich fänd das nen tollen Effekt.

Ansonsten könnte man vielleicht die Wasserbewegung im Aquarium durch irgendwas im Becken sichtbar machen, was da drin rumschwimmt, -schwebt, befestigt ist oder was auch immer. Und es irgendwie bewerkstelligen dass es den Auslass nicht verstopft.
Ich denk da ist schon was machbar, ansonsten hab ich halt einen großen Ausgleichsbehälter mit schön türkisblauem Wasser. ; D



> Solange das in einem geschlossenen, gefüllten Leitungssystem geschieht: Stimmt. Aber viele Leute wollen bei so großen Installationen dann gleich noch einen Springbrunnen/Sprudel/...effekt erzeugen. Da hebt man dann Wasser über die Oberfläche im Behälter (= Kraftaufwand), dass dann aber frei wieder runterfällt (= der ausgleichende Druck auf der Gegenseite baut sich eben nicht auf).



Aaah... schnipp. Leuchtet ein.

Ist denn eine Tauchpumpe im Wasserbecken gänzlich unhörbar oder summt die wie eine Aquastream XT?



> Bedenke aber, dass diese Luftblase nach kurzer Zeit Wasserdampf gesättigt ist und sich dann am Glas Kondenswasser bildet.



Richtig, das hab ich in meinem AGB auch und hätte das jetzt ganz vergessen, danke für die Erinnerung.

Sowas könnte man eventuell durch eine Art Sprühnebel oder Wasser das an der Wand runterläuft etc. umgehen, aber dann hätte man ja wieder den Wasserfall-Druckverlust.

Kann jetzt auch kaum beurteilen ob meine Aquastream stark genug für sowas wäre.




			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei bemerkt... es scheint so, als hätte die Moderation diesen Thread vollständig geentert.



Ja, das ist ja auch ein guter Thread.  ; P


Jetzt nochmal an Dich, Du alter Mathematiker:
Systemkomponenten werden OC betrieben.
Veranschlagen wir für das System sicherheitshalber einfach mal 900W Abwärme bei Leistungsspitzen (die in der Praxis natürlich kaum auftreten, ich spiele ja kein Prime/Furmark sondern normale Games) und am Wochenende eine Spiele-Dauersession von 4 Stunden (kommt zwar auch eher selten vor, aber hey). 

Raumtemperatur bei ca. 22 Grad, Wassertemperatur sollte nach Möglichkeit unter 38 Grad bleiben.

Wie viel Liter muss das Aquarium, Fass oder was auch immer dann fassen, damit die Wassertemperatur am Ende einer solchen Spielesession diesen Temperaturwert nicht überschreitet?

Der Phobya Supernova ist natürlich auch noch vorhanden.
Bis jetzt nimmt das System geschätze 2,5 Liter Wasser auf insgesamt.


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durchmischung schon, aber nicht für sichtbare Wasserbewegung - und hier gings ja um die Optik


Das ist auch möglich. Siehe Alphacool Cyclon AGBs. (Der Effekt wär natürlich bei einem größerem Behälter nicht mehr so eindrucksvoll.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Abgabe an die Luft weiterhin der bei weitem limitierende Faktor ist, entsprechend gering werden die Verluste aufgrund der Leitfähigkeit sein.


 Hm, eine ~ 500 mal schlechtere Leitfähigkeit und eine deutlich größere Dicke kann man imo nicht so einfach ignorieren, die Luft ist ja auch nicht völlig unbewegt. Das müsste man wohl mal testen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt... es scheint so, als hätte die Moderation diesen Thread vollständig geentert.


 Stimmt, nur 3 Mods und einen TE hat man nicht oft. 

PS:


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Hm... da wir ja nun einerseits mit destilliertem  Wasser + Zusatzmittel arbeiten, und andererseits das Wachs wohl die  Kühler verstopfen würde und/oder total durchgequirlt wird, fällt das  dann wohl flach.
> Oder gibts da irgend nen Zusatz der in Waküs ähnliches macht? Ich fänd das nen tollen Effekt.


Die Kühlflüssigkeit von Mayhems sieht cool aus, ist aber auch laut Hersteller nichts für den Langzeitgebrauch. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ist  denn eine Tauchpumpe im Wasserbecken gänzlich unhörbar oder summt die  wie eine Aquastream XT?


Wenn du eine gute Pumpe im Wasser entkoppelst, dann wird sie sehr sehr leise sein. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Kann jetzt auch kaum beurteilen ob meine Aquastream stark genug für sowas wäre.


Ja.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Der Phobya Supernova ist natürlich auch noch vorhanden.


Wie bereits geschrieben reicht der aktiv auch problemlos für das System.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal an Dich, Du alter Mathematiker:
> Systemkomponenten werden OC betrieben.
> Veranschlagen wir für das System sicherheitshalber einfach mal 900W Abwärme bei Leistungsspitzen (die in der Praxis natürlich kaum auftreten, ich spiele ja kein Prime/Furmark sondern normale Games) und am Wochenende eine Spiele-Dauersession von 4 Stunden (kommt zwar auch eher selten vor, aber hey).
> 
> ...


 

Ich bin kein Mathematiker (um Gottes Willen ), so schlimm ists zum Glück nicht gekommen^^

Zu deiner Frage:
Also 900W sollens sein (halte ich für übertrieben aber das ist dann eben der Sicherheitsfaktor, ok) und du willst 4 Stunden spielen ohne dass dein Wasser heißer als 38°C wird.

Rechnerisch würdest du dafür etwa 194 Liter Wasser brauchen unter der Annahme, dass die komplette Energie im Wasser verbleibt, also dein Kreislauf perfekt isoliert ist (dann wird er aber auch über Nacht nicht mehr kalt )

(900 J/s * 3600 s * 4) / (4,18 J/(g*K) * 16 K) = 193780 g = ~194 L

In der Realität wirds aber bedeutend weniger sein, da du erstens niemals 900W Abwärme hast (schon gar nicht 4 Stunden am Stück) und zweitens der große AGB Wärme an die Umgebung abgibt. Allerhöchstens 100 Liter sind da ausreichend wenn ich das mal abschätzen darf, vermutlich eher 50^^


Wenn der Kreislauf 100 W an die Umgebung abführen kann (was bei einem so großen AGB und dem ganze Geschlauche durchaus drin ist) und ich von einer Mittellast von 500 W ausgehe (also von mir aus 750 Spitzenlast und 250 Minimum bei 50:50) wärens es "nur" noch 86 Liter.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Dezember 2012)

> In der Realität wirds aber bedeutend weniger sein, da du erstens niemals 900W Abwärme hast (schon gar nicht 4 Stunden am Stück) und zweitens der große AGB Wärme an die Umgebung abgibt. Allerhöchstens 100 Liter sind da ausreichend wenn ich das mal abschätzen darf, vermutlich eher 50^^



Ich stimm zu. Kein Spiel der Welt belastet alle Komponenten durchgehend mit Maximallast, es gibt Ladepausen, manche Szenen belasten nur die CPU und weniger die GraKas und umgekehrt, oder beides nur teilweise, und ein großer Teil der Wärme wird eh über den Radiator abgeführt.

Selbst wenn die 50 Liter nicht ausreichen, werden sie wohl schonmal einen guten Puffer bringen.


Ach was solls... irgendwer muss solche Experimente ja machen!
Ich schau jetz mal wie weit ich mit dem Radiator alleine komme und wenn mich die Lüfter nerven oder mir die Temps nicht gut genug sind, geh ich in den Baumarkt und hol mir n Aquarium.

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, hat Aquarium mit L60 B30 H30cm etwas über 50 Liter Fassungsvermögen. Das würde vom Platz her auch noch in meinem Regal gehen. Muss es wohl noch verstärken, hoffe es hält das Gewicht dann aus...


PS
Welche rein passiven Radiatoren wären eigentlich die besten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für den Wärmeübergang von glatten Materialien zu ruhender Luft nehme ich üblicherweise für gröbste Dimensionierungen als Faustwert 5 bis 10 W/(m^2*K) an. Das ist sehr sehr wenig (bewegte Luft an Metalloberflächen hat mehrere Hundert), daher würde ich das in deinem Fall wenn du nicht grade nen wirklich riesigen AGB baust einfach vernachlässigen (und wenn er riesig ist kannstes auch vernachlässigen weils dann ewig dauert bis die ebenfalls risige Wassermenge warm ist ).
> Aber da fällt mir was anderes ein: Wenn der AGB nur groß genug ist kannste dir den Radiator ganz sparen - dann wäre auch das Problem der Lüfter und deren Anordnungen weg



Wir kalkulieren gerade mit der Fläche einer Tischplatte - also durchaus 3 m² auf Ober- und Unterseite verteilt 





Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Oder gibts da irgend nen Zusatz der in Waküs ähnliches macht? Ich fänd das nen tollen Effekt.



Wäre es sicherlich, aber mir ist nicht einmal eine Substanz bekannt, die die Anforderungen erfüllt - geschweige denn ein entsprechender Zusatz, der ja nebenbei auch noch halbwegs ungiftig und materialverträglich sein muss.



> Ist denn eine Tauchpumpe im Wasserbecken gänzlich unhörbar oder summt die wie eine Aquastream XT?



Hängt von der Pumpe und der Montage ab. Wasser als solches überträgt Schall relativ gut, aber die schiere Masse von soviel Wasser wirkt natürlich dämpfend. Wenn du eine ausreichend laute Pumpe in wenig genug Wasser setzt, hörst du sie, eine Eheim1046 im Swimmingpool wird schwieriger 
Unabhängig davon besteht das Problem der Entkopplung: Wenn die Pumpe auf den Boden geschraubt ist, dann wird man sie auch mit 100 kg Wasser oben drauf noch hören.



> Veranschlagen wir für das System sicherheitshalber einfach mal 900W Abwärme bei Leistungsspitzen (die in der Praxis natürlich kaum auftreten, ich spiele ja kein Prime/Furmark sondern normale Games) und am Wochenende eine Spiele-Dauersession von 4 Stunden (kommt zwar auch eher selten vor, aber hey).



Für einen 4 Stundenzeitraum brauchst du keine Leistungsspitzen zu berücksichtigen, da zählt der Durchschnittswert über eben diese 4 Stunden 




> Der Phobya Supernova ist natürlich auch noch vorhanden.
> Bis jetzt nimmt das System geschätze 2,5 Liter Wasser auf insgesamt.


 
Interessanter dürfte dessen Wärmeabfuhrleistung sein. Für den kleinen Bruder würde ich bei den gegebenen delta 16 K mal auf bis zu 150 W tippen, der große nimmt dann vielleicht 200 W raus (Schätzwert für senkrechten Betrieb, aber ohne Lüfter, etc.)


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, hat Aquarium mit L60 B30 H30cm etwas über 50 Liter Fassungsvermögen. Das würde vom Platz her auch noch in meinem Regal gehen. Muss es wohl noch verstärken, hoffe es hält das Gewicht dann aus...


 
Du machst das Ding ja auch nicht randvoll^^
Trotzdem 50 Liter kriegste da rein wenn du oben noch rund 3cm Luft lässt. Das reicht auch sicherlich, nen aktiven Radi brauchst da garantiert nicht mehr bei der Wassermenge.

Wenn du da im Kreislauf irgendwo nen günstigen passiven Radi drinne hast (für den Fall dass die Tischplatte jetzt gestorben ist ) reicht das garantiert aus.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade der große Aquaristik-Profi, kurz gesagt: Ich hab Null Ahnung von dem Zeug!

Trotzdem meine ich mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass die Aquarien meines Vaters an den Ecken allesamt mit Silikon verklebt waren.

Auch bei den meisten Aquarien-Angeboten, die man im Netz so findet, ist das so.

Klar, an den Kanten muss es natürlich dicht sein, da ist Silikon sicher gut - ich hab nur grad etwas Angst, ob es bei dem Gewicht des Wassers die Scheiben wirklich lange zuverlässig zusammenhalten kann, wenn diese nur (!) dadurch zusammengehalten werden?
Die Aquarien werden doch aus 5 einzelnen Scheiben gefertigt, oder?

Regen von der Decke mag der Mieter unter mir nämlich sicher nicht so gerne...


Ansonsten, würde sowas wie hier schon taugen?
Aquarium 60 x 30 x 30 cm 54 Liter | eBay

Das kostet ja weniger als ein 30cm Plexiglas-Ausgleichsbehälter für den PC...  O.o

Deckel bräuchts halt noch.


----------



## Uter (14. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Klar, an den Kanten muss es natürlich dicht sein, da ist Silikon sicher gut - ich hab nur grad etwas Angst, ob es bei dem Gewicht des Wassers die Scheiben wirklich lange zuverlässig zusammenhalten kann, wenn diese nur (!) dadurch zusammengehalten werden?
> Die Aquarien werden doch aus 5 einzelnen Scheiben gefertigt, oder?


Ja, die meisten Aquarien werden aus 5 Glasscheiben gefertigt und mit Silikon verklebt. Wenn das Aquarium sauber verklebt ist, dann passiert da auch nichts (von selbst). 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Regen von der Decke mag der Mieter unter mir nämlich sicher nicht so gerne...


Im Zweifelsfall sollte man nachlesen, wie die Versicherung dazu steht.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ansonsten, würde sowas wie hier schon taugen?
> Aquarium 60 x 30 x 30 cm 54 Liter | eBay


Die Ecken kann man auf dem Bild natürlich nicht bewerten, wenn es jedoch sauber verklebt ist, dann spricht nichts dagegen.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das kostet ja weniger als ein 30cm Plexiglas-Ausgleichsbehälter für den PC...  O.o


 Tja, Wakü-Zubehör ist eben (zumindest neu) i.d.R. extrem teuer - ein wenig Glas und Silikon dagegen nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja, werd auf jeden Fall die Hausrats- und Haftpflichtversicherungen mal anrufen und nachfragen, inwieweit sowas eingeschlossen ist.

Also ich mach das mit dem Aquarium jetzt einfach, und der Herr MacAran baut seinen Glastisch. : D


Zwei Fragen hätt ich noch.
1) Bremst so ein übergrosser AGB den Durchfluss stark, oder ist das mehr die Kategorie von nem normalen WaKü-Radiator etc.?
"Wasserfälle" wie oben beschrieben mal nicht berücksichtigt.

2) Thema Algenbildung.
In normalen Aquarien mit normalem Wasser sieht man sowas ja häufig.
Insbesondere wenn Sonnenlicht hinkommt.

Schützt mich das G48 davor?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da drin irgendwas überlebt.
Ich befolge ja brav die Ratschläge hier aus dem Forum und mische es in einem Verhältnis von 1:18.

In ner normalen WaKü halt ich Algenbildung ja für nahezu ausgeschlossen, hatte damit auch nie Probleme - aber vielleicht ist das bei einem freistehenden Aquarium anders?


----------



## Uter (14. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> 1) Bremst so ein übergrosser AGB den Durchfluss stark, oder ist das mehr die Kategorie von nem normalen WaKü-Radiator etc.?
> "Wasserfälle" wie oben beschrieben mal nicht berücksichtigt.


Das Aquarium ist letztlich nichts anderes als ein Schlauchabschnitt mit extrem großen Durchmesser. Es bremst gar nicht (zumindest nicht messbar).



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Schützt mich das G48 davor?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da drin irgendwas überlebt.
> Ich befolge ja brav die Ratschläge hier aus dem Forum und mische es in einem Verhältnis von 1:18.


Ja, die 1:18 musst du nicht so genau nehmen. Manche sagen 1:20, andere 1:25...



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> In ner normalen WaKü halt ich Algenbildung ja für nahezu ausgeschlossen, hatte damit auch nie Probleme - aber vielleicht ist das bei einem freistehenden Aquarium anders?


 In einer normalen Wakü sehe ich das ähnlich, aber das Aquarium lässt wirklich extrem viel Licht in den Kreislauf und vermutlich auch gewisse Mengen an Verunreinigungen. Obwohl ich normal nur dest. Wasser empfehle, würde ich hier auch eher auf G48 setzen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Dezember 2012)

> Obwohl ich normal nur dest. Wasser empfehle, würde ich hier auch eher auf G48 setzen.



Tatsächlich?
Mir ist klar dass destilliertes Wasser die Wärme etwas besser aufnimmt als das Gemisch mit G48, aber nach dem was man so hört/liest sollte der Unterschied ja äußerst gering sein.

Ich hatte ursprünglich mit 1:30 verdünnt, hatte in meinen Grafikkarten-Kupferkühlern allerindings nach einem Jahr Probleme mit Verfärbungen, vermutlich durch Spaltkorosion im Zusammenhang mit der Tatsache, dass die Oberteile der Kühler aus Edelstahl sind (es war kein Aluminium im Kreislauf).
Zwar konnte ich die Flecken durch stundenlanges Polieren zu 99% entfernen (nur ein minimalster Rest bleib in den Feinstrukturen, wo ich halt einfach nicht mit der Polierwatte hingekommen bin);
aber zur Sicherheit habe ich die Konzentration eben auf 1:20 erhöht oder besser gesagt Pi mal Daumen 1:18, da die Konzentration wie man liest aus irgendwelchen Gründen im Lauf der Zeit geringfügig abnimmt und ich genau weiß, dass ich das Nachgießen dann bestimmt vergesse. ; D

Hast Du keine Angst vor Korosion?


Das mit dem Durchfluss ist gut zu wissen.
Selbst wenn ich mit einem Becken nicht hinkommen sollte, könnte ich dann immer noch ein zweites dazustellen, und hätte dann ein komplett passiv gekühltes System.
Ist vorerst aber ohnehin eher ein Experiment, (fast) unhörbar kühlen sollte es ja auch der Radi alleine können.

Es interessiert mich einfach wie weit man da mit der Temperatur-Trägheit des Wassers kommt, zumal es ja sehr günstig zu sein scheint.
Aquarium mit Deckel vielleicht 30 Euro, Destilliertes Wasser aus dem Supermarkt ca. 12 Euro, zwei längere Stück Schauch, etwas Silikon zum Abdichten - hab ich was vergessen?

Meine Flasche G48 wird vermutlich noch bis ins Jahr 2050 reichen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?
> Mir ist klar dass destilliertes Wasser die Wärme etwas besser aufnimmt als das Gemisch mit G48, aber nach dem was man so hört/liest sollte der Unterschied ja äußerst gering sein.


 
Das kannste vernachlässigen, der Unterschied dürfte < 1% liegen.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das mit dem Durchfluss ist gut zu wissen.
> Selbst wenn ich mit einem Becken nicht hinkommen sollte, könnte ich dann  immer noch ein zweites dazustellen, und hätte dann ein komplett passiv  gekühltes System.


 
Kannst du nachträglich machen, ja - aber glaub mir das wird nicht nötig sein 




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Es interessiert mich einfach wie weit man da mit der Temperatur-Trägheit  des Wassers kommt, zumal es ja sehr günstig zu sein scheint.


 
Du hast in dem Falle halt das große "Glück", das Wasser eine extrem hohe speziefische Wärmekapazität hat im Vergleich zu fast allen anderen Stoffen, also dass extrem viel Energie notwendig ist um es zu erwärmen. Fast alle Materialien aus dem Alltag haben unter 1 J/(g*K), zum Beipsiel Eisen (0,45) und sonstige Metalle, Glas hat 0,7, deine Wand 0,9, Öle irgendwas zwischen 1,5 und 2 usw.

...und dann kommt irgendwann Wasser mit 4,2. 


Das ist übrigens auch ein weiterer guter Grund, im Kreislauf eben Wasser zu benutzen und nicht irgendeine andere Suppe.


----------



## Uter (14. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Angst vor Korosion?


 Nö, warum auch, wenn kein Alu verbaut ist? Ni passiviert vollständig und Cu passiviert ausreichend (ohne dass die Leistung messbar sinkt).



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens auch ein weiterer guter Grund, im Kreislauf eben Wasser zu benutzen und nicht irgendeine andere Suppe.


 Es ist nicht ein weiterer guter Grund, es ist der Grund. Eine Wakü lebt schließlich auch ohne riesigen AGB von der Wärmekapazität und nicht von der Wärmeleitfähigkeit o.ä.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Dezember 2012)

So, habe mir schon einige Aquarien angesehen.

bin inzwischen zu der Ansicht gekommen dass zwei kleinere Becken optisch und vom platz besser passen.
Nur: geht das überhaupt im Kreislauf?

Pumpe -> alle Kühler -> becken 1 -> becken 2 -> radi -> pumpe.

Beide becken auf einer höhe, agb hängt tiefer als die Becken ( dient in erster Linie zum befüllen).

Das problem ist, dass ja in dem Fall der agb und eines der Becken vollaufen wird (oder?).
Das ist mir in Sachen Deckel-Dichtigkeit aber zu riskant und außerdem ist ja auch ne neonröhre im Deckel.
Es müsste also in beiden Becken oben Luft verbleiben.

seh ich das richtig dass das so nicht geht, sondern nur mit einem Becken?

Steh grad total auf dem (masterkleer-)schlauch.

PS: Kann ich die im aquarienbereich üblichen deko-artikel aus plastik (schiffswrack etc) drin versenken oder greift mir das g48 dann die farbe drauf an und die Partikel setzen meine wakü zu?


----------



## Uter (16. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Beide becken auf einer höhe, agb hängt tiefer als die Becken ( dient in erster Linie zum befüllen).


Es wäre sinnvoller, wenn du den AGB zum Befüllen am höchsten Punkt ist. Wo er später ist, ist egal, du darfst ihn dann aber nicht so einfach öffnen.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass ja in dem Fall der agb und eines der Becken vollaufen wird (oder?).
> Das ist mir in Sachen Deckel-Dichtigkeit aber zu riskant und außerdem ist ja auch ne neonröhre im Deckel.
> Es müsste also in beiden Becken oben Luft verbleiben.


Wenn alles Luftdicht ist und die Anschlüsse unter der Oberfläche sind, dann läuft nichts voll, aber es wär sinnvoll, wenn du das vermeidest. Die Aquarien kannst du dafür parallel anschließen. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> PS: Kann ich die im aquarienbereich üblichen deko-artikel aus plastik (schiffswrack etc) drin versenken oder greift mir das g48 dann die farbe drauf an und die Partikel setzen meine wakü zu?


 Sollte gehen. Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dann mach vorher einen Langzeittest.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du solch große Becken verwendest, warum noch einen AGB? Die Becken SIND doch dann ein AGB 

Wenn du nicht alle Becken und den AGB auf einer Höhe hast werden die unteren volllaufen, ja. Der Wasserspiegel wird überall auf der gleichen Höhe sein, unabhängig von Form oder Position der Becken und Schläuche.


----------



## Uter (16. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du solch große Becken verwendest, warum noch einen AGB? Die Becken SIND doch dann ein AGB


Zum Befüllen. Wenn man nur die Aquarien nutzt, dann wird es schwer das Wasser über den Wasserpegel bis in die Pumpe zu bringen, da der Schlauch zwingend über dem Glas und damit auch über dem Wasserstand des Aquariums verlegt werden muss.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht alle Becken und den AGB auf einer Höhe hast werden die unteren volllaufen, ja. Der Wasserspiegel wird überall auf der gleichen Höhe sein, unabhängig von Form oder Position der Becken und Schläuche.


 Nur, wenn der Auslass über der Wasseroberfläche ist oder der AGB offen ist. Wenn der AGB fest verschlossen ist (bei einem AGB ist das kein Problem, bei einem Aquarium schon) und beide Anschlüsse unter der Wasseroberfläche sind, dann läuft er nicht voll - das ist bei einer normalen Wakü auch so, der AGB muss nicht am höchsten Punkt sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Nur, wenn der Auslass über der Wasseroberfläche ist oder der AGB offen ist. Wenn der AGB fest verschlossen ist (bei einem AGB ist das kein Problem, bei einem Aquarium schon) und beide Anschlüsse unter der Wasseroberfläche sind, dann läuft er nicht voll - das ist bei einer normalen Wakü auch so, der AGB muss nicht am höchsten Punkt sein.


 
Hmmm schon klar (also physikalisch^^), aber ich hätte nicht gedacht dass man die Behälter wirklich komplett dicht bekommt.
Sind die Dinger wirklich so gut?


----------



## Uter (16. Dezember 2012)

Meinst du jetzt den AGB oder die Aquarien? Letzteres bekommt man nicht so schnell 100% dicht, deshalb müssen sie auch auf einer Höhe stehen. Bei ersterem ist das kein Problem, den kann man nach dem Befüllen auch problemlos tiefer hängen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte die AGBs (dass man ein selbst gebautes Aquarium kaum 100% dicht bekommt halte ich mal für gesetzt^^).


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. Dezember 2012)

Jop zum befüllen behalte ich einfach den bisherigen agb. Der ist zum befüllen ganz oben und kommt später tiefer.

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Wenn die zwei Becken in reihe geschaltet sind (direkt nacheinander), dann sind sie ja nur mit einem schlauch verbunden.
Wie kommt also das wasser von becken 1 in den auslass-Schlauch, über den WasserSpiegel und dann in becken 2?
Die pumpe drückt ja nur wasser in Becken 1 und saugt es von Becken 2 ab. also geht das wasser aus becken 1 doch erst dann mit druck weiter, wenn dieses vollgelaufen (oder eben zu 100 prozent luftdicht verschlossen ist), richtig?

Würds euch gern aufmalen aber bin mim handy drin, kann nur versuchen es zu beschreiben...


Parallel anschliessen würde bedeuten, y-stück am schlauch vor und nach beiden becken?
Das könnte klappen, aber nur wenn der schlauchweg bei beiden becken dann gleich lang ist denk ich. Wegen wasser geht weg des geringsten widerstands und so...

Eine wichtige sache wär noch zu klären: wie lang braucht das wasser dann um wieder abzukühlen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Eine wichtige sache wär noch zu klären: wie lang braucht das wasser dann um wieder abzukühlen?


 
Na es muss die gleiche Wärmemenge wieder abgeben die es vorher aufgenommen hat. Wie schnell das geht hängt eben davon ab wie warm es im Zimmer ist (genauer: wie hoch die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Umgebung ist) und wie groß die Oberfläche der Anlage ist wo ein Wärmeaustausch stattfinden kann.

Problem: Es ist im abgeschalteten Zustand keine Umwälzung usw da, heißt das bisschen Wasser in den Schläuchen kühlt sehr schnell ab und die Masse in den Wannen hält die Temperatur lange vor (da wenig Oberfläche pro Volumen vorhanden ist). Trotzdem würde ich mir da weniger Gedanken machen, denn wenn du einen passiven Radi im System hast der 100 oder 200W wegbekommt machts auch nichts, wenn das Wasser noch nicht ganz runtergekühlt ist bis zu nächsten Spielesession am nächsten Tag. Und ein Großteil der Wärme sollte über Nacht dann doch im Raum verteilt vorliegen und nicht mehr im Wasser sein. 


Achso was den Schlauchweg angeht da musste dir keine Gedanken machen. Wasser geht zwar wie Strom auch den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes aber nur wenn eine leitung ein bisschen mehr Widerstand hat heißt das nicht, dass da gar nichts mehr durchfließt (weder bei Wasser noch bei Strom) - und die Schlauchlänge hat in deinen Dimensionen hier keinen ernstzunehmenden Einfluss auf den Strömungswiderstand schätze ich mal. Wenn nicht grade ein Schlauch 5x so lang ist als der andere würd ich das einfach aus dem Bauch heraus mal vernachlässigen.
Man könnte die Nummer auch ausrechnen - aber das ist wirklich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen (Fluidmechanischer Strömungswiderstand und Reibung usw. ist leider nicht mehr ganz so trivial - und wenn ich Reynolds nur schon höre krieg ich Kopfschmerzen )


----------



## Uter (17. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich meinte die AGBs (dass man ein selbst gebautes Aquarium kaum 100% dicht bekommt halte ich mal für gesetzt^^).


Wenn der AGB nicht defekt ist oder falsch verbaut wurde, dann ist er so dicht wie alles andere in einer Wakü - wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann wären die Vorbehalte Wasser-Strom ja teilweise angebracht.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> Wenn die zwei Becken in reihe geschaltet sind (direkt nacheinander), dann sind sie ja nur mit einem schlauch verbunden.
> Wie kommt also das wasser von becken 1 in den auslass-Schlauch, über den WasserSpiegel und dann in becken 2?
> Die pumpe drückt ja nur wasser in Becken 1 und saugt es von Becken 2 ab. also geht das wasser aus becken 1 doch erst dann mit druck weiter, wenn dieses vollgelaufen (oder eben zu 100 prozent luftdicht verschlossen ist), richtig?


Bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Pumpe nicht aktiv saugen kann, korrekt, deshalb sollst du die Aquarien ja auch parallel anschließen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Achso was den Schlauchweg angeht da musste dir keine Gedanken machen. Wasser geht zwar wie Strom auch den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes aber nur wenn eine leitung ein bisschen mehr Widerstand hat heißt das nicht, dass da gar nichts mehr durchfließt (weder bei Wasser noch bei Strom) - und die Schlauchlänge hat in deinen Dimensionen hier keinen ernstzunehmenden Einfluss auf den Strömungswiderstand schätze ich mal. Wenn nicht grade ein Schlauch 5x so lang ist als der andere würd ich das einfach aus dem Bauch heraus mal vernachlässigen.
> Man könnte die Nummer auch ausrechnen - aber das ist wirklich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen (Fluidmechanischer Strömungswiderstand und Reibung usw. ist leider nicht mehr ganz so trivial - und wenn ich Reynolds nur schon höre krieg ich Kopfschmerzen )


 Richtig, selbst wenn eins der Aquarien doppelt so stark durchflossen wird wie das andere


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> Wenn die zwei Becken in reihe geschaltet sind (direkt nacheinander), dann sind sie ja nur mit einem schlauch verbunden.
> Wie kommt also das wasser von becken 1 in den auslass-Schlauch, über den WasserSpiegel und dann in becken 2?
> Die pumpe drückt ja nur wasser in Becken 1 und saugt es von Becken 2 ab. also geht das wasser aus becken 1 doch erst dann mit druck weiter, wenn dieses vollgelaufen (oder eben zu 100 prozent luftdicht verschlossen ist), richtig?



Das Wasser beginnt zu fließen, sobald der Druck am Auslass von Becken 1 minimal höher ist, als am Einlass von Becken 2. Also z.B. weil da eine Pumpe in Becken 1 reindrückt und den Wasserspiegel leicht anhebt/die Luftblase über dem Wasser leicht komprimiert.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Problem: Es ist im abgeschalteten Zustand keine Umwälzung usw da,



230 V Pumpe ist Pflicht bei einer Speicherlösung. Die Abkühlzeit ist dann halt Belastungszeit*Überbelastungsfaktor. Wenn man dreimal mehr Wärme produziert, als der Radiator abführen kann, dann dauert die Abfuhr dreimal so lange, wie man produziert hat (wobei einmal ja schon während des Spielens abläuft, d.h. man braucht noch einmal doppelt so lange)


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. Dezember 2012)

Habs Euch nochmal aufgemalt, zur Sicherheit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 230 V Pumpe ist Pflicht bei einer Speicherlösung.



Darüber mache ich mir auch schon seit ein paar Tagen gedanken.

Zunächst einmal wäre es natürlich möglich, die Lüfter am Radi bei Spielpausen, wenn man aus dem Raum geht, oder nach dem Spielen eine zeitlang einfach auf 100% laufen zu lassen - immer dann, wenn es nicht stört.

Ich verwende ein Aquaero 5 - vielleicht läßt sich das in der Aquasuite via Hotkey einrichten.
Tastendruck -> Lüfter auf 100%; Nochmaliger Druck -> Lüfter wieder 0%.
Dazu müsste der PC natürlich eingeschaltet bleiben.

Eventuell wäre es möglich, das ganze so zu konfigurieren, dass sich der PC, der sich wärend das Wasser mit den Lüftern abgekühlt wird, im Idle- oder Standby-Modus befindet und bei erreichen einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur heruntergefahren wird.
Vielleicht ist das mit der Aquasuite möglich, die Chancen stehen ganz gut, werds wohl mal im Aquaero 5-Thread anfragen.
Das wäre dann so ähnlich wie einen Chiller zu verwenden, der halt nach Gebrauch oder über nacht läuft.


In der Anleitung vom Aquaero steht noch was interessantes:


			
				DerDerDieAnleitungHaltGeschriebenHat schrieb:
			
		

> "Anschluss "Standby":
> Anschlussmöglichkeit für eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung über die 5 V Standby-Leitung des Netzteils. In diesem Fall bleibt das aquaero auch bei abgeschaltetem Computer (Soft-Off) aktiv, auch wenn keine USB-Standby-Versorgung gegeben ist.



Ich schätze mal das dient nur der Überwachung?
Die 5V-Leitung reicht zum Betrieb der Lüfter etc. ja nicht aus.
Außerdem müsste man dann ja auch die Pume noch ans Aquaero dranhängen und davon steuern lassen, aber auch die braucht ja Saft vom Netzteil...
Kompliziert kompliziert.



BTW:
Habe mich übrigens jetzt für zwei kleinere (<- hüstel!) Becken entschieden.
Insgesamt 108 Liter Wasser.
Ist wahrscheinlich überdimensioniert, aber ich muss Euch glaub ich nicht erzählen dass die ganzen WaKü-Projekte sowieso hoffnungslos ausufern, wenns einen einmal gepackt und man mal damit angefangen hat. : D

Y-Adapter benötige ich noch, geht da prinzipiell 2x sowas hier?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Y Schlauchverbinder - Messing vernickelt 13mm (1/2") Y Schlauchverbinder - Messing vernickelt 63240
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Y Schlauchverbinder (klar) 13mm (1/2") Y Schlauchverbinder (klar) 63044
?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Maße passen, geht sowas.

Bezüglich Stand-By: Die 5V STB Leitung reicht definitiv nicht aus, um eine Pumpe zu versorgen, rein Schaltungstechnisch höchstwahrscheinlich nicht einmal Lüfter. 230 V ist die einfachere Lösung.


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Habs Euch nochmal aufgemalt, zur Sicherheit:


 ***** Vermutlich nicht, deshalb sollst du ja Version 2 nutzen. 
Du solltest den Radiator auch noch hinter der Pumpe einbinden. Wenn zwischen dem AGB und der Pumpe bzw. den Aquarien nichts eingebunden ist, dann lassen sich diese Bereiche viel einfacher befüllen - den Rest kannst du dann fast wie in einer normalen Wakü befüllen (nur den AGB muss immer zu sein). 

13mm ID? Was für Schlauch nutzt du? Wenn es 16/13 ist, dann wär ein knickstabilerer Schlauch von Vorteil.


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal für zwischendurch ein dickes Dankeschön an Euch drei!
Bessere Infos bekommt man definitiv nirgendwo und es ist unglaublich, wie gut die Beratung in dieser Community ist.
Vielen Dank also dass Ihr Euch geduldig die Zeit nehmt um meine Fragen zu beantworten und mich durch das Projekt Aquarium zu begleiten.  

Vielen Dank auch an meine Frau, falls sie wieder wissen will was ich so treibe und das hier liest. ^^
Gibt wohl kaum Frauen, die all meine Heimkino-Ambitionen, PC-Basteleien, Wakü-Kram etc. dulden und mitmachen.  


Sooo... hab jedenfalls gerade die zwei 54 Liter-Becken geholt und nach Hause gekarrt.

Teuer war das nicht - kurze Kostenaufstellung, falls jemand mal ähnliches vorhat:

30 Euro pro Becken (kann man vielleicht irgendwo noch günstiger kriegen, aber in meinem Fall würde dann mächtig viel Porto dazukommen, also hab ichs beim lokalen Tiermarkt geholt) halte ich für durchaus befriedigend, wenn man sich vor Augen setzt dass ein guter AGB aus dem WaKü-Bereich ja schon 30 Euro kosten kann, und dass ich mir den Kauf von 9 hochwertigen Lüftern jetzt eigentlich sparen kann (die hätten auch wieder um die 120 Euro gekostet).

Bei den deckeln muss man aufpassen: Die in der Aquarien-Szene üblichen Deckel inkl. Neonröhre sind nicht nur extrem teuer (um die 30 Euro, so viel wie das ganze Becken!) - sie lassen sich auch kaum abdichten (große Öffnungen hinten) und sollten auch nicht abgedichtet werden, da die Neon-Röhre sonst überhitzt und dann nebenbei natürlich auch noch unser schönes Kühlwasser unnötig aufheizt.
Ich hab mir daher im Baumarkt zwei schön klare Plexiglas-Scheiben zuschneiden lassen und werd später noch die Schlauchöffnungen reindremeln, wenn ich die Frage nach dem Schlauchdurchmesser geklärt hab (siehe unten). Kosten pro Scheibe inkl. Zuschnitt: 8 Euro.

Man nimmt am besten noch Matten zum Unterlegen unters Aquarium, damit bei dem Gewicht kein Glasbruch entsteht: Pro Stück ca. 3 Euro.

Dazu folgen als nächstes noch 2 Y-Stücke aus Plastik (je 3 Euro ca) für den Parallel-Anschluss, sowie die benötigte Menge an Schlauch (ab 1 Euro/Meter wenns extrem günstig sein soll).

Gesamt: Ca. 45 Euro pro Becken.


Als Beleuchtung werd ich wohl LED-Streifen etc. einsetzen und die mit dem Aquaero steuern, aber das und jegliche Optik-Schmakerl folgen später. Das alles ist jetzt mal die Spar-Version zum Testen.

--------------------



> 13mm ID? Was für Schlauch nutzt du? Wenn es 16/13 ist, dann wär ein knickstabilerer Schlauch von Vorteil.



Innerhalb des PC-Gehäuses derzeit 19/13 mm.

Außerhalb des Gehäuses könnte ich prinzipiell jede Dicke einsetzen, im Baumarkt gibts PVC-Schläuche bis zu 34mm Innendurchmesser.  O_O

Die Frage ist nur, ob ein dickerer Durchmesser hier nicht doch mal was bringt? Immerhin kommen ca. 6 bis 8 Meter zusätzlicher Schlauchweg zustande.
Würde meine Aquastream gerne weiterhin in der für mich angenehmsten, niedrigsten Frequenz von lediglich 48 Hz laufen lassen.
Man hätte mehr Durchfluss und auch wieder n paar Liter mehr Wasser im System (beim dicksten Schlauch ^^).

Anschlüsse für größere Schlauchdurchmesser gibts im Baumarkt allerdings nur aus purem Messing, also nicht vernickelt wie im WaKü-Bereich üblich.
Sind die korrosionsgefährlicher als die normalen vernickelten Tüllen, wie ich sie so weit einsetze?



> 230 V ist die einfachere Lösung.



Ich würde meine Aquastream XT, die innerhalb des Rechners verbaut ist, allerdings nur ungern aufgeben.
Einerseits weil ich sie dann bequem über die Aquasuite steuern kann, andererseits weil ich sie im Gehäuse sehr leise und sowohl an- als auch entkoppelt verbaut habe, lautstärketechnisch ein großer Vorteil.
Wäre es evtl. möglich, eine einfache 230V-Aquarienpumpe zusätzlich mit einzubinden, die ich dann einfach bei Bedarf einschalte, wenn der PC aus ist?



Ansonsten wüßte ich noch gerne, ob es angesichts der benötigten Menge G48 nicht noch eine günstigere Alternative zu eben jenem gibt.
Wir wollen ja keine Algen.


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich hab mir daher im Baumarkt zwei schön klare Plexiglas-Scheiben zuschneiden lassen und werd später noch die Schlauchöffnungen reindremeln, wenn ich die Frage nach dem Schlauchdurchmesser geklärt hab (siehe unten).


Löcher mit Schottverschraubungen wäre eine sauberere Möglichkeit als einfach nur Löcher und sie wären nicht Schlauchabhängig.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob ein dickerer Durchmesser hier nicht doch mal was bringt? Immerhin kommen ca. 6 bis 8 Meter zusätzlicher Schlauchweg zustande.


Bringt vermutlich nicht viel. Ich würde die deutlich höhere Knickstabilität und damit Sicherheit der Wakü-Schläuche bevorzugen.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Anschlüsse für größere Schlauchdurchmesser gibts im Baumarkt allerdings nur aus purem Messing, also nicht vernickelt wie im WaKü-Bereich üblich.
> Sind die korrosionsgefährlicher als die normalen vernickelten Tüllen, wie ich sie so weit einsetze?


Messing ist problemlos nutzbar. Die meisten Radiatoren sind innen aus Messing. Nickel wird oft nur für die Optik benutzt.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wäre es evtl. möglich, eine einfache 230V-Aquarienpumpe zusätzlich mit einzubinden, die ich dann einfach bei Bedarf einschalte, wenn der PC aus ist?


 Imo ist das unnötig. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers ist höher als die der umgebenden Luft, du verlierst also nur die Oberfläche der Schläuche (was zugegebenermaßen nicht so wenig ist).


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob ein dickerer Durchmesser hier nicht doch mal was bringt? Immerhin kommen ca. 6 bis 8 Meter zusätzlicher Schlauchweg zustande.



Ich tippe aus dem Bauch heraus: 13 mm ID sind genug, aber...

Kleiner Ausflug in Fluiddynamik (ich hab da grad rein interessenhalber Bock drauf was rauskommt ) und die Wakü-Profis sagen mir dann ob das Ergebnis für ne Wakü reicht oder nicht... 

Ich nehme an du beziehst das auf die Durchflussmenge/Reibung des Fluids. Das sollte auch bei einem recht langen Schlauch nicht das Problem sein. Natürlich steigt der Reibungsverlust wenn der Schlauch länger wird aber das ist normalerweise nur ein sehr kleiner Betrag. Die Reibung wird erst dann zum Problem wenn die Strömung im Rohr turbulent wird (also du viele kleine Wirbelchen in den Rohren hast die deine Energie "auffressen"), und das passiert erst, wenn die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu hoch wird.

Heißt auf deutsch auch durch einen (natürlich nicht ewig ) langen Schlauch Flüssigkeit ohne große Reibungsverluste durchzudrücken ist kein großes Problem wenn man nur langsam genug fließen lässt, erst ab einer bestimmten Fließgeschwindigkeit nimmt der nötige Energieaufwand stark zu. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist nun quadratisch vom Innendurchmesser des Schlauches abhängig. Momentan siehts so aus:

Innendurchmesser von 13 mm, angenommener Reynoldsgrenzwert für Übergang zu turbulent 2000 (sehr konservativ^^), angenommene kin. Viskosität für Wasser bei 25°C 0,893 m^2/s.

--> maximale Fließgeschwindigkeit die garantiert laminar ist: 0,137 m/s. Das entspricht nach Konti 1,09 Litern pro Minute Volumenstrom (natürlich rein auf Schlauchturbulenz bezogen, wie viel am Ende tatsächlich fließt hängt vom Kreislauf/seinen Komponenten und natürlich der Pumpenleistung ab, das war eben nur mal um interessenhalber grob zu kucken).
Deine 50-60 Liter die du planst hättest du also in etwa einer Stunde ein mal durchgepumpt (65,6 l/h)^^

Reicht das für eine Wakü aus? Wie hoch sind da die Volumenströme eigentlich bei einer normalen Wakü? 


PS: Sorry für den Nerdpost aber ich war grade wirklich neugierig was Fluidgesetze in Wasserkühlungen anrichten...


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich tippe aus dem Bauch heraus: 13 mm ID sind genug, aber...


Ja,...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du beziehst das auf die Durchflussmenge/Reibung des Fluids. Das sollte auch bei einem recht langen Schlauch nicht das Problem sein. Natürlich steigt der Reibungsverlust wenn der Schlauch länger wird aber das ist normalerweise nur ein sehr kleiner Betrag.


... aber 8m sind nicht mehr ganz vernachlässigbar. Probleme sollte es trotzdem nicht geben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Reibung wird erst dann zum Problem wenn die Strömung im Rohr turbulent wird (also du viele kleine Wirbelchen in den Rohren hast die deine Energie "auffressen"), und das passiert erst, wenn die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu hoch wird.


Damit hast du schon die entscheidende Rückkopplung: Wenn der Durchfluss sinkt (also wichtiger wird), dann sinkt auch der Einfluss der Schläuche. Deshalb bringt dickerer Schlauch i.d.R. auch keine besseren Temperaturen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Innendurchmesser von 13 mm, angenommener Reynoldsgrenzwert für Übergang zu turbulent 2000 (sehr konservativ^^), angenommene kin. Viskosität für Wasser bei 25°C 0,893 m^2/s.
> 
> --> maximale Fließgeschwindigkeit die garantiert laminar ist: 0,137 m/s. Das entspricht nach Konti 1,09 Litern pro Minute Volumenstrom (natürlich rein auf Schlauchturbulenz bezogen, wie viel am Ende tatsächlich fließt hängt vom Kreislauf/seinen Komponenten und natürlich der Pumpenleistung ab, das war eben nur mal um interessenhalber grob zu kucken).


Ich bin aktuell nicht mehr in das Thema Fluiddynamik eingearbeitet (und hab keine Lust alte Skripte zu suchen), ich weiß also nicht wo genau der Fehler ist, aber turbulente Strömungen hast du afaik bei 60l/h auch noch nicht in ruyvens 7mm ID Schlauch. Wenn man schon in dem Schlauch eine turbulente Strömung hätte, dann könnte man mit den üblichen Durchflussraten auch extrem einfach gebaute High-Flow-Kühler halbwegs effizient einsetzen, dem ist aber nicht so.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Reicht das für eine Wakü aus? Wie hoch sind da die Volumenströme eigentlich bei einer normalen Wakü?


 Oft werden 60l/h als Grenze genannt, über der es kaum noch Verbesserungen gibt. Aktueller wären eher 30l/h. Ich vermute, dass man auch <<15l/h noch genug Durchfluss hat um besser als unter Luft zu kühlen. Meine Frage, ob der Temperaturverlauf im Verhältnis zum Durchfluss eine Sättigungskurve ist oder langsam gegen ein Delta (Bodenplatte - Wasser) von 0 strebt hab ich aber noch nicht beantwortet bekommen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. Dezember 2012)

lol Alk, Du bist echt der Hammer. XD

Auch wenn ich nicht mal die Hälfte von dem begreife was Du sagst.



> Ich nehme an du beziehst das auf die Durchflussmenge/Reibung des Fluids.



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau. Bin wie schon erwähnt echt kein Checker in Sachen Wasserphysik.

Ich weiß nur, dass je dünner und/oder länger ein Schlauch ist, dem Wasser bzw. der Pumpe mehr Widerstand geboten wird. Die Pumpe muss mehr Leistung aufbieten.

Das allein ist natürlich noch nicht entscheidend, entscheidend ist ja wie sich der Durchfluss bei gängigen WaKü-Komponenten auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt.
Hängt natürlich von den Kühlern ab, aber allgemein liest man 60l/h als Grenze, über der nur noch wenig Leistungsverbesserung erreicht wird.

Wenn ich jetzt Dein Posting richtig deute, dann sind die 13mm kleinstmögliche Innendurchmesser, bei dem man keine Turbulenzen und damit Strömungsnergieverluste erhält, wenn man das Wasser genau so langsam fliessen läßt, dass man die 60l/h grad erreicht.
Bei kleinerem Durchmesser müsste man für diese 60l schneller fliessen lassen und hätte durch die Turbulenzen relativ grosse verluste.
War das ungefähr korrekt?

Aber es geht auch darum, wie sich der durchmesser auf die Leistung auswirkt, die die Pumpe aufbringen muss.
Je weniger, desto lieber ist es mir, da mir die niederste Frequenz doch die angenehmste ist bei der Aquastream.

Wobei ich mit 13mm eh schon relativ großen ID verwende, die meisten WaKü-User verwenden zugunsten von Optik und/oder Verlegbarkeit ja bekanntlich kleinere durchmesser.



			
				Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Löcher mit Schottverschraubungen wäre eine sauberere Möglichkeit als einfach nur Löcher und sie wären nicht Schlauchabhängig.



Danke für den Tipp.
Aber inwieweit nicht vom Schlauch abhängig? Die Schottverschraubungen sind doch fest für einen bestimmten Durchmesser, zB Schottverschraubungen für 19/13er-Schlauch?



> Ich würde die deutlich höhere Knickstabilität und damit Sicherheit der Wakü-Schläuche bevorzugen.



Denkst Du der Schlauch vom Baumarkt mit 2mm Wandstärke wäre zu knickempfindlich?
Ein paar Meter 19/13er PVC hab ich auch noch hier, wär der OK?



> Imo ist das unnötig. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers ist höher als die der umgebenden Luft, du verlierst also nur die Oberfläche der Schläuche (was zugegebenermaßen nicht so wenig ist).



Das wiederum versteh ich nicht.
Die 230V-Pumpe wär doch dazu da, das Wasser auch bei ausgeschaltetem PC weiter umzuwälzen, so dass es durch den Radi muss.




PS
Wichtig: Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Wasserspiegel der Becken niedriger ist als die restlichen Komponenten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Aquastream XT, die innerhalb des Rechners verbaut ist, allerdings nur ungern aufgeben.
> Einerseits weil ich sie dann bequem über die Aquasuite steuern kann, andererseits weil ich sie im Gehäuse sehr leise und sowohl an- als auch entkoppelt verbaut habe, lautstärketechnisch ein großer Vorteil.
> Wäre es evtl. möglich, eine einfache 230V-Aquarienpumpe zusätzlich mit einzubinden, die ich dann einfach bei Bedarf einschalte, wenn der PC aus ist?



Natürlich wäre das möglich. Allerdings würde sich der Bastelaufwand für den Wechsel auf eine 230 V Eheim1046 auch auf das Verlegen des zusätzlichen Kabels beschränken - mechanisch ist sie schließlich zur AS identisch und wenn du eh mit 48 Hz arbeitest, wäre der Verlust der Regelung zugunsten dauerhafter 50 Hz wohl auch kein großer Unterschied.



> Ansonsten wüßte ich noch gerne, ob es angesichts der benötigten Menge G48 nicht noch eine günstigere Alternative zu eben jenem gibt.
> Wir wollen ja keine Algen.


 
Biozide gibts jede Menge - die Frage ist halt, ob du zusätzlich auch den Schutz vor oberflächlicher Korrosion willst, oder ob es dir egal ist, wenn Kupfer und Messing dunkel werden?




Uter schrieb:


> Bringt vermutlich nicht viel. Ich würde die deutlich höhere Knickstabilität und damit Sicherheit der Wakü-Schläuche bevorzugen.



"höhere Knickstabilität"?
Son 24/34 PVC Schlauch knickst du so schnell nicht zu. Da würde ich mir eher Gedanken um das Gegenteil machen: Die steifen Dinger wären sehr schwer zu verlegen und können sehr hohe Kräfte auf die Anschlüsse bzw. die Gewinde ausüben. Und Plexi mag keine Last, zumal Baumarktplatten garantiert extrudiertes sind...



> Imo ist das unnötig. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers ist höher als die der umgebenden Luft, du verlierst also nur die Oberfläche der Schläuche (was zugegebenermaßen nicht so wenig ist).


 
Er verliert vor allem die Oberfläche des Nova, dem ich durchaus eine gleichwertige oder höhere Kühlleistung wie den Aquarien zutrauen würde.




Uter schrieb:


> Oft werden 60l/h als Grenze genannt, über der es kaum noch Verbesserungen gibt. Aktueller wären eher 30l/h. Ich vermute, dass man auch <<15l/h noch genug Durchfluss hat um besser als unter Luft zu kühlen.


 
Besser als Lukü ist, je nach Radi, sicherlich locker drin. Aber bei 12 l/h hat man schon einige Grad höhere Temperaturen.




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Aber inwieweit nicht vom Schlauch abhängig? Die Schottverschraubungen sind doch fest für einen bestimmten Durchmesser, zB Schottverschraubungen für 19/13er-Schlauch?



G1/4 Durchführungen nehmen beliebige Anschlüsse und Größen auf 

Ich persönlich rate jedenfalls auch dringend zu einer festen Lösung, denn bewegliche Schläuche wirst du im Plexiglas nicht dauerhaft abgedichtet bekommen.



> Denkst Du der Schlauch vom Baumarkt mit 2mm Wandstärke wäre zu knickempfindlich?



Nach meiner Erfahrung sind Baumarktschläuche im Schnitt nicht wesentlich schlechter, als einfache Schläuche ausm Wakü-Shop. Aber je nachdem, um was sich die 2 mm wickeln, ist das Format vielleicht einfach mies.



> PS
> Wichtig: Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Wasserspiegel der Becken niedriger ist als die restlichen Komponenten?


 
Solange nirgendwo Luft rein- oder raus kann: Nichts.
Wenn der Deckel des Aquariums undicht ist und wenn Luft bei/oberhalb der Komponente eindringen kann: Der Wasserspiegelunterschied gleicht sich aus.


----------



## Uter (19. Dezember 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Denkst Du der Schlauch vom Baumarkt mit 2mm Wandstärke wäre zu knickempfindlich?
> Ein paar Meter 19/13er PVC hab ich auch noch hier, wär der OK?


Ja und ja.



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das wiederum versteh ich nicht.
> Die 230V-Pumpe wär doch dazu da, das Wasser auch bei ausgeschaltetem PC weiter umzuwälzen, so dass es durch den Radi muss.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er verliert vor allem die Oberfläche des  Nova, dem ich durchaus eine gleichwertige oder höhere Kühlleistung wie  den Aquarien zutrauen würde.


Da hab ich einen ganz doofen Denkfehler gemacht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "höhere Knickstabilität"?
> Son 24/34 PVC Schlauch knickst du so schnell nicht zu. Da würde ich mir eher Gedanken um das Gegenteil machen: Die steifen Dinger wären sehr schwer zu verlegen und können sehr hohe Kräfte auf die Anschlüsse bzw. die Gewinde ausüben. Und Plexi mag keine Last, zumal Baumarktplatten garantiert extrudiertes sind...


Bei solchen Schläuchen dürfte es sich ähnlich verhalten wie bei anderen harten Schläuchen (z.B. PUR), sie knicken schnell, zumal die Rede von 2mm Wandstärke war.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell nicht mehr in das Thema Fluiddynamik eingearbeitet (und hab keine Lust alte Skripte zu suchen), ich weiß also nicht wo genau der Fehler ist, aber turbulente Strömungen hast du afaik bei 60l/h auch noch nicht in ruyvens 7mm ID Schlauch. Wenn man schon in dem Schlauch eine turbulente Strömung hätte, dann könnte man mit den üblichen Durchflussraten auch extrem einfach gebaute High-Flow-Kühler halbwegs effizient einsetzen, dem ist aber nicht so.


 Der Fehler ist kein Fehler sondern eine extrem konservativ angenommene Reynoldszahl. Wenn das Wasser sehr sauber und sonst keine Hindernisse/Dreck oder sowas im Schlauch sind uind der Schlauch hydraulisch glatt ist wovon man ausgehen kann ist die Grenze für turbulent (der Übergangsbereich) viel größer und es wird auch bei der doppelten oder dreifachen Geschwindigkeit noch nicht turbulent. Das hier war bewusst der Worst Case 



Uter schrieb:


> Oft werden 60l/h als Grenze genannt, über der es kaum noch  Verbesserungen gibt. Aktueller wären eher 30l/h. Ich vermute, dass man  auch <<15l/h noch genug Durchfluss hat um besser als unter Luft zu  kühlen.


 
Vielen Dank, wieder was gelernt 




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt Dein Posting richtig deute, dann sind die 13mm  kleinstmögliche Innendurchmesser, bei dem man keine Turbulenzen und  damit Strömungsnergieverluste erhält, wenn man das Wasser genau so  langsam fliessen läßt, dass man die 60l/h grad erreicht.
> Bei kleinerem Durchmesser müsste man für diese 60l schneller fliessen  lassen und hätte durch die Turbulenzen relativ grosse verluste.
> War das ungefähr korrekt?


 
Ja. Aber wie schon gesagt das ist der rechnerische Worst Case, in der Realität wird die Grenze zur Turbulenz vermutlich erst bedeutend später kommen.
Das ganze bitte wie gesagt nicht so ernst nehmen, mit 13mm hast du sicherlich genug


----------



## Gabbyjay (9. Januar 2013)

So...
Hat etwas gedauert aufgrund der Feiertage Weihnachten/Neujahr (Familie geht vor!) und der Fehlersuche beim Zusammenbau des neuen Systems (zu kurz geratener Pin im CPU-Sockel, da muss man erstmal drauf kommen!).

Nichts desto trotz ist der PC jetzt startklar, die Aquarien aufgebaut, ich habe eigentlich alles was ich brauche und könnte langsam loslegen.


Eine Frage zur Verschlauchung habe ich aber noch:

Wie lege ich am günstigsten den Ein- und wie den Auslass pro Becken?

Warmes Wasser steigt ja nach oben, wär es also sinnvoll die Mündung des einleitenden Schlauchs oben anzubringen, und die des heraussaugenden Schlauches unten?

Und:
Macht es sinn, Ein- und Auslass zusätzlich an entgegengesetzten Seiten im Becken anzubringen, so dass sie möglichst weit weg voneinander sind, so dass das warme Wasser nicht gleich wieder angesaugt wird?

Grüße!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2013)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Warmes Wasser steigt ja nach oben, wär es also sinnvoll die Mündung des einleitenden Schlauchs oben anzubringen, und die des heraussaugenden Schlauches unten?


 
Eigentlich...ja. Aber bei der Menge an Wasser die du da im Kreislauf hast dürfte das denke ich vernachlässigbar sein. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und:
> Macht es  sinn, Ein- und Auslass zusätzlich an entgegengesetzten Seiten im Becken  anzubringen, so dass sie möglichst weit weg voneinander sind, so dass  das warme Wasser nicht gleich wieder angesaugt wird?


 
Klar - das grade aufgewärmte Wasser sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht gleich wieder rundgepumpt werden^^
Also Ein- und Auslass sollten nicht grade nebeneinander liegen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (10. Januar 2013)

In Ordnung, dann muss ich längeren Schlauch verwenden.
Habe ich gerade besorgt, und außerdem noch 2x 2,5 Meter Kupferrohr, weils günstig zu haben war, cool aussieht und noch n bissl Passiv-Kühlung bringen könnte wenn das Wasser da durchfliesst.

Die haben 10mm Innendurchmesser und 12mm Aussendurchmesser, so dass mein 12mm-Schlauch genau draufpasst, wie bei einer Tülle. Zur Sicherheit noch ne Schlauchschelle drüber, fertig.


Frage Keule:
Macht es sinn, die Rohre vertikal zu platzieren, also senkrecht aufzustellen?
Wegen natürlicher Konvektion usw.
Im Wiki-Artikel zur Wasserkühlung heisst es:

"Eine andere Variante besteht aus einer mehrere Meter langen Schlauch- oder besser, wegen der günstigeren Wärmeleitfähigkeit, Metallrohrleitung, die ähnlich wie auf Putz montierte Heizungsrohre unisoliert an der Sockelleiste der Raumwand entlang verlegt wird. Die damit erzielbare Oberfläche ist verhältnismäßig groß. Eine aktive Kühlung durch Ventilatoren kann entfallen. Wird die Leitung mit großem Querschnitt senkrecht möglichst hoch und wieder zurück geführt, kann durch die natürliche Konvektion gänzlich auf eine Umwälzpumpe verzichtet werden. Um beispielsweise 500 Watt Leistung abzuführen, wird bei 2 Meter Steighöhe und 5 Meter Rohrgesamtlänge sowie 15 K Temperaturdifferenz zur Umgebungstemperatur ein Rohr-Innendurchmesser von mindestens 25 mm notwendig."

Auf so einen Innendurchmesser komme ich natürlich nicht, aber das ist ja auch gar nicht notwendig, es soll ja nicht alles alleine kühlen sondern nur n bissl was bringen.
Die Frage ist ob ich durch das vertikale Aufstellen nun Vorteile habe gegenüber dem Hinlegen der Rohre.
Beides wäre bei meinem Aufbau möglich.

Warmes Wasser steigt ja nach oben, aber ich verstehe nicht wieso man da auf eine Pumpe verzichten können sollte?  O.o
Außerdem wird das komplette Wasser ja durch die Rohre gespült, so dass das Warme Wasser ja auch dann, wenn es im Rohr senkrecht nach oben steigt, doch weiter durchgespült wird und unten sowieso wieder eingesaugt wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2013)

Also... alles was innerhalb der Rohre passiert an "warmes Wasser steigt nach oben" kannste vergessen - in den Rohren wird Wasser _gepumpt _und fließt unabhängig seiner Temperatur immer gleich (wenn man die sich verändernde Viskosität mal außer Acht lässt).

Das mit der Umwälzpumpe kannste ebenfalls vergessen denn ohne Pumpe wirst du niemals Wasser durch die feinen Lamellen der Kühlkörper drücken können.

Was die Ausrichtung der Kupferrohre angeht: Es ist tatsächlich aufgrund der Konvektion ein klein wenig besser wenn die Rohre vertikal angeordnet werden, da die rund ums Rohr erwärmte Luft "schneller am Rohr vorbeiströmt" als bei horizontaler Anordnung und damit den Wärmeaustausch Rohr-Umgebungsluft etwas verbessert.
Das dürfte für dich aber relativ egal sein, es macht keinen großen Unterschied bei solchen Leistungen und vor allem dieser Wassermenge. Was du durchaus tun kannst wäre, an den Rohren passive Kühlrippen anzubringen (falls es sowas günstig zu kaufen gibt, keine Ahnung. Wenn du extremen Basteltrieb hast kannste auch ein Kupfer- oder Alublech kaufen, Kühlrippen raus schneiden und die rundum dran löten und anschließend in der farbe deiner Wahl ansprühen ) - das würde die Außenfläche der Rohre beträchtlich erhöhen und damit den Wärmeaustausch bedeutend verbessern.

Nötig sind die ganzen Spielchen aber nicht unbedingt^^


----------



## Gabbyjay (10. Januar 2013)

lach, nötig natürlich nicht, aber spaßig. ; D

Vll mach ich noch was mit kleinen Blättchen aus Blech als Kühlrippen, aber jetzt verleg ich die Rohre erstmal liegend.

Danke Dir für die Infos jedenfalls!


Es ist witzig wie der PC in der Art eines Krebsgeschwürs in der Wohnung immer weiter um sich greift.
Er steuert nicht nur sich selber, den Monitor usw., sondern auch den Projektor, die komplette Belüftung von dessen Hushbox, er steuert den AV-Receiver an, er kümmert sich um die Strömung, Temperatur und Beleuchtung von zwei Aquarien, die Couch wird von ihm kontrolliert (mittels Couchmaster ^^), und jetzt reguliert er noch das Wasser, das durch Kupferleitungen fliesst.
Ich hab langsam Angst dass er wie "Skynet" irgendwann ein Bewusstsein entwickelt und mich im Schlaf erwürgt.

Gruss.


PS
Ach ja - schaden die 2x 2,5m Kupferror mit 10mm Innendurchmesser dem Durchfluss sehr?

Ich hatte nämlich, genervt von dem Summen meiner Aquastream XT (welches trotz Ankopplung an 1Kilo Gusseisenscheibe, Entkopplung mit doppeltem Shoggy-Sandwitch, Dämmbox + mit 4cm Akustikschaumstoff gedämmten PC-Gehäuse immer noch hörbar ist) überlegt, vll mal eine Innovatek PCPS-Pumpe auszuprobieren, die ja eine der leisesten sein soll (in den leiseren Betriebsmodi).
Nur ist die eben auch recht schwach, ich denk das wird für 2x Aquacomputer GPU-X3 Kühler, 1x Raystorm CPU-Kühler, Raystorm Supernova-Radiator, 2 Aquarien und 2 Kupferrohre und 1x AGB doch zu knapp, was denkt ihr?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2013)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> PS
> Ach ja - schaden die 2x 2,5m Kupferror mit 10mm Innendurchmesser dem Durchfluss sehr?


 
Der geringere Durchmesser und die Übergangsstücke (die "Kanten" an denen das Wasser vorbei muss) erzeugen einen höheren Leitungswiderstand, heißt die Pumpe muss etwas mehr Druck haben um die gleiche Menge Wasser pro Stunde durchzupumpen.

In dem Fall hier dürften die Auswirkungen aber vernachlässigbar klein sein. Da du für eine solche Uber-Konstruktion ohnehin eine recht starke Pumpe brauchen wirst wird diese das Bisschen mehr sicherlich auch noch schultern können.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn man sich folgenden fiktiven Vergleich vorstellt:

Ein langes Kupferrohr, ganz normal im Kreislauf angeschlossen.
und
Zwei halb so lange Kupferrohre, an einer Stelle angeschlossen wo der Kreislauf ohnehin parallel aufgeteilt wird.

Habe ich dann im 2. Fall (theoretisch) weniger Widerstand für die Pumpe?
Bei parallel fliesst das Wasser durch die einzelnen Rohre ja langsamer.
Ich denke je schneller das Wasser fliesst, desto mehr wirkt sich doch der Widerstand aus, oder?
Allerdings hat man zwei der beschriebenen "Kanten" beim Anschliessen mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2013)

Klar, wenn du zwei Rohre parallel hast ist der Widerstand natürlich kleiner als bei nur einem (auch noch längeren) Rohr.

Das hat zwar auch ein wenig mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit zu tun wie du schon schreibst, viel wichtiger ist aber, dass du durch ein paralleles Rohr effektiv ja den durchflossenen Querschnitt verdoppelst. 

Wenn mans genau nehmen würde ist das alles wesentlich komplizierter - aber für deine Anwendung ist es relativ wurscht. Wenn du wirklich interessiert an solchen Dingen bist (also detaillierter) würde ich dir den "Kümmel" (Technische Strömungsmechanik: Theorie und Praxis: Amazon.de: Wolfgang Kümmel: Bücher) empfehlen. Ist für den Zweck "Wasserkühlungsbau" garantiert mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen aber wenns dich interessiert findest du in dem Buch einen schönen Überblick über die Fluidmechanik, der auch ohne extreme Vorkenntnisse gut zu verstehen ist (fängt ganz zahm an das Buch ). Und deine Rohrleitungssysteme werden groß und breit erklärt/berechnet


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Januar 2013)

lol Strömungsmechanik studieren für den Bau einer Wasserkühlung - das hört sich nach einer ziemlich sehr "amerikanischen Wakü" an.  : D

Interessiert mich aber in der Tat, danke für den Tip sowie die Geduldige Beantwortung meiner Fragen. 

Wenn alles glatt geht, kann ich morgen die fertige WaKü in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. Januar 2013)

So, fast fertig mit allem.

Frage:
spricht was dagegen die aquastream xt im Rechner über ein externes 12v Netzteil zu betreiben (das mit einer schaltbaren steckdosenleiste mit dem pc startet)?
Oder lässt sich die pumpe dann nicht mehr regeln?

Dann könnte ich die pumpe nämlich auch mal laufen lassen, wenn der Rechner aus ist.


----------



## Uter (16. Januar 2013)

Das geht, wenn die Einstellungen einmal gemacht wurden, dann braucht die AS das USB-Kabel iirc nicht mehr und speichert die Einstellungen.


----------



## Addi (21. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gerne mal ein paar Bilder dazu sehen , wenn es dir keine Umstände macht


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. Januar 2013)

Hilfe, ein fremder im thread.  

Klar mache ich Bilder, hab grad befüllt und paar bilder gemacht. Lade es aber erst hoch wenn der pc wieder läuft, ist mit handy so pfrimelig das forum!


----------



## Addi (24. Januar 2013)

Nett von dir  Sehr spannendes Projekt bin mal auf die Resultate gespannt


----------



## frankythecat (24. Januar 2013)

Davon möchte ich auch mal Bilder sehen, vor allem Temperaturen unter Last, ist schon interessant euer thread, was war eigentlich zum Anfang das Thema? Ach so, hab es noch mal nachgelesen „Luftdurchsatz vs Luftdruck“.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Januar 2013)

Nach grossen Problemen beim Entlüften und beim Bringen des Wassers über den Beckenrand läuft es jetzt.

Was ich nicht verstehe: Der Wasserspiegel in einem Becken ist höher als im anderen - warum?
Und was kann man da machen, um ihn wieder auf ein bestimmtes Niveau zu bringen?
Dies aus optischen Gründen (soll ja zum späteren Deckel passen), aber vor allem macht es mir schon Angst wenn das Wasser in einem der Becken immer höher und höher steigt... nicht dass da dann am Ende noch was ausläuft, wenn ich mal nicht dabei bin...

Ausserdem ist der Ausgleichsbehälter auch nicht voll, obwohl er unter dem Wasserspiegel der Becken (die auf gleicher Höhe stehen) ist.  O.O


Temps sind bis jetzt phantastisch, aber ich muss das noch genauer testen. Bilder kommen wie gesagt noch.



PS
Die Situation mit dem Wasserspiegel scheint irgendwie mit unterschiedlichem Durchfluss in beide Becken zusammen hängen.
Ich habe allerdings peinlich darauf geachtet, exakt die selben Schlauchlängen zu verwenden.
Was könnte es noch sein, spielen da vielleicht Unterschiede in der Höhe bei der Verlegung eine Rolle (der Schlauch vom einen Becken vll etwas steiler oder etwas höher verlegt als der vom anderen Becken)?

Beide Becken sind wie gesagt mit Hilfe von zwei Y-Adaptern parallel angeschlossen, danach fliesst das Wasser durch den AGB.



PPS
Im Anhang ein Bild vom ersten Testaufbau.
Da ich es im Heimkinozimmer stehen habe (daher alles schwarz), ist das Licht nicht so gut, deshalb kommt die Farbe vom Wasser nicht so toll wie in echt.
Ich finde sie allerdings wie sie ist perfekt!

Falls es wen interessiert:
Die Farbe kommt vom Korrosionsschutz (Marke Max Bahr). Der war auch schön günstig, was bei der grossen benötigten Menge doch n paar Euro ausmacht. 

Im Vordergrund zum Testen eines der Kupferrohre.

Mehr kommen, ist ja alles Work in Progress...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frankythecat (26. Januar 2013)

Das es beim entlüften Probleme gab kann ich mir vorstellen, der AGB ist nicht voll weil sich noch Luft im System befindet, es kann schon eine Weile dauern bis er voll ist, alternativ könntest du ihn auch kurz aufschrauben und wenn er voll ist schnell wieder zu, aber vorsichtig.
Warum beide Behälter unterschiedlich hoch gefüllt sind, können dir die Strömungsexperten vielleicht besser erklären. 
Ich würde bei einer Wasserkühlung nie etwas parallel verlegen weder Grafikarten noch sonst irgendwas, je nach wiederstand der Grafikkarte oder halt Wasserbecken wird mal das eine und mal das andere mehr durchströmt. 
Hast du die Behälter nur mit Schläuchen verbunden? Wenn ja müssen natürlich auch die Längen und die Steigungen gleich sein und wenn ein Becken mal durch irgendwas verstopft kann es auch passieren, dass das andere Becken überläuft. Ich hätte alles in Reihe gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt bestimmt Möglichkeiten auch in Glas Löcher zu bohren und dann Anschlüssen ein zu dichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2013)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Der Wasserspiegel in einem Becken ist höher als im anderen - warum?



Wie groß ist der Unterschied denn (auf dem Bild erkenne ich wenig?)



> Und was kann man da machen, um ihn wieder auf ein bestimmtes Niveau zu bringen?



Sind die Becken oberhalb der Wasserspiegel auch verbunden? (also z.B. einfach noch offen)



> Ausserdem ist der Ausgleichsbehälter auch nicht voll, obwohl er unter dem Wasserspiegel der Becken (die auf gleicher Höhe stehen) ist.  O.O



Füll Wasser rein?


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Januar 2013)

Zum thema parallelschaltung der Becken steht auf den Seiten 5 und 6 schon viel geschrieben.
Wird seriell auch nur schwer möglich sein, denn wie soll das Wasser wissen, das es durch den Schlauch zwischen den Becken soll?  

Aber ich denke ich habe die Ursache dafür gefunden, warum das wasser in einem der Becken höher steigt.
Mir ist beim nachgrübeln eingefallen, dass der Mensch ja dazu tendiert ganz gerne den ersten und offensichtlichen Zusammenhang herzustellen, auch wenn da gar kein Zusammenhang ist und die kausalität gar nicht gegeben ist.
Sprich: ich hab direkt mal unterschiedlichen Durchfluss in dem beiden Becken der parallelschaltung verdächtigt.
Inzwischen denke ich aber dass das Problem vielmehr ein ungleichgewicht im zu- und ablauf des einen Beckens war.

Es konnte weniger Wasser hinaus als hinein, deshalb ist wohl der Wasserspiegel gestiegen.
Und gleichzeitig ist der agb, der ja nach den Becken und direkt vor der pumpe kommt, leerer geworden, aus dem hat sich die pumpe dann ja verstärkt das Wasser geholt.
So weit meine Vermutung, kleine korrekturen bei der SchlauchFührung brachten auch schon Besserung. Muss das ganze aber erstmal weiter beobachten.

Am Montag geht es weiter.


----------



## Addi (26. Januar 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus. 
Ich hoffe du bekommst die Probleme in den Griff.
Das klingt plausibel , das mehr wasser reinkommt als raus kann


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. Januar 2013)

Danke dir. Das klappt schon mit etwas feintuning.   
Bin nur grad nicht daheim.

ach so, wegen den temps.
Bisher habe ich nur normalen “office Betrieb “ getestet (internetsurfen usw).
Nach 4 Stunden Betrieb hat sich das Wasser dabei ca 2 grad erwärmt.
Ich schreibe ca, weil ich den Sensor noch genauer kalibrieren muss.

Cpu temps (i7 3770) waren dabei um die 26 grad pro kern.
Ist das ok?

Alle lüfter waren natürlich aus, reiner passivbetrieb.
Lasttemps folgen.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. Januar 2013)

CPU Temp ist natürlich super, aber Office Betrieb sagt praktisch nix aus.
Die CPU verbraucht da so gut wie nix und auch die GPUs ideln nur rum.
Somit heizt sich das System auch kaum auf.

Du müsstest mal Core Damage und furmark für sehr lange Zeit laufen lassen, um ein statisches System hinzubekommen.
(Also sich die Werte stabilisieren).
Für ne höhere Genauigkeit halt den Sensor kalibrieren und während der Testphase die Zimmertemp ab und zu messen.
Bei dem System dauert es ja ewig bis sich alle Werte stabilisiert haben und dabei änderd sich die Umgebungstemp natürlich.

Falls ichs noch nicht gesagt hab, coole Aktion von dir


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. Januar 2013)

Euch interessieren natürlich die last temps, schon klar, kommen auch noch.  

bin nur noch am überlegen wie.

prob dabei ist, dass das ganze dann stundenlang laufen muss.
Da möchte ich ungern so lange furmark laufen lassen, der belastet die Grafikkarten extrem.
Ich werd wohl mit einem fordernden Spiel testen, witcher 2 zb.
Ist auch praxisnäher, furmark spielt ja keiner. ; D

Aber: auch die idle temps sind in dem Zusammenhang von Bedeutung, meine ich.
Es handelt sich ja um eine Speicherlösung.
Da wär es imo gut, die Temperaturen vom Wasser möglichst lange möglichst niedrig zu halten.
Sprich, wenn man erst länger im netz surft oder am Rechner arbeitet, und dann eine längere spiele Session startet, dass das Wasser nicht dann bereits vorgeheizt ist.
Also ist es wichtig, sich auch um niedrige idle temps zu bemühen, denk ich.

Vll die cpu für Alltag undervolten.
das sollte ja auch umso besser gehen, je niedriger die Temps sind, oder?


----------



## Addi (28. Januar 2013)

Damit hat die Temperatur nichts zu tun. Jedenfalls nicht bei einer Luft bzw Wasserkühlung 
Undervolten kannst du probieren.Welche CPU hast du denn ? Bei einer sehr stromhungrigen kannst du unter Last vielleicht 10-20 Watt sparen.
Im Idle/Office wird die das so gut wie nichts bringen denke ich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2013)

Im idle musste dir da absolut keine Gedanken machen. Die wenigen Watt die dein PC da abgibt beim surfen (selbst mit nem SLI sind das üblicherweise weit unter 100W, deine 580er könnten die 100W erreichen weil die als Stromfresser vor dem Herrn bekannt sind) sind auch über sehr lange Zeiträume kein Problem, spätestens wenn das Wasser 10°C wärmer ist als die Umgebung (und das ist sehr hoch gegriffen) sollte genug Wärme abgegeben werden so dass die Temperaturen nicht weiter steigen - und um da hin zu kommen wenns überhaupt geht musste wahrscheinlich 2 Tage am Stück surfen. 

Was die Lasttemperaturen angeht: Nimm dirn Tag Urlaub und machn Witcher2-Speedrun


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. Januar 2013)

Hehe, gut zu wissen. 
Ja die 580er sind Stromfresser - grad wenn man zwei Monitore dran hat. Dass die dieses Multimonitor-Stromproblem nicht endlich mal beheben können...


Bin gestern nicht viel weiter gekommen, da ich ein Problem mit dem Netzteil hatte (siehe Corsair Forum). Ein ständiges Ticken war zu hören, ich hatte erst gedacht irgendwo tropfts aus der WaKü... bis ich das Netzteil nach ewiger Suche dann als Übeltäter entlarvt habe. Nicht gut bei einem 300 Euro Modell sowas!



Eins hab ich allerdings rausgefunden:
Wenn die WaKü über nacht aus war, gerät Luft in die Schläuche, die in die Becken führen. Ich weiß nicht wieso. Vielleicht weil die Becken trotz viel Silikon eben nur zu 99,9% und nicht zu 100% dicht sind, und es gibt Druckverlust. Ich weiss es nicht.
Das scheint aber die Ursache für das Becken-Vollauf-Problem zu sein, in Verbindung mit dem was ich schon gesagt habe.

Denn wenn ich die Pumpe in der für mich angenehmen, eher niedrigen Frequenz anlaufen lasse, scheint sie nicht genug Leistung zu haben, um für beide (!) Becken das Wasser über den Beckenrand zu heben und mitsamt der Luft im Schlauch hinaus zu pumpen.
Das reicht wohl immer nur bei einem Becken, beim anderen schafft sie es nicht anzusaugen wenn noch Luft drin ist.
So fliesst in dieses Becken dann nur Wasser rein, aber nix raus - es läuft über, getropft hat es auch schon ziemlich.

Keine ungefährliche Sache also, es ist riskant.
Sprich, es macht einen riesen Spass das zu bauen. : D

Das zweite Problem daran ist natürlich, dass ich so mit jedem Start entlüften müsste. Das will ich in Zukunft irgendwie vermeiden, so dass befüllt befüllt ist, und keine Luft mehr in die Schläuche kommt.

Werde wohl die Schläuche noch etwas tiefer verlegen, so dass die Pumpe nicht so viel überwinden muss. Mal sehen ob das was bringt.

Grüsse Euch allen.


----------



## frankythecat (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, parallel Schaltung von 2 Becken bringt nun halt mal die von dir geschilderten Probleme, auch kommt es mir so vor, das irgendwo in deinem System noch Luft ist, sonst dürften die Schläuche vor der Pumpe nicht leer laufen. Warum startest du die Pumpe nicht mit 100 %, so unerträglich laut wird sie doch wohl nicht sein, ich habe die Laing im Einsatz und kann sie bei 100 % nicht hören.


----------



## Gabbyjay (31. Januar 2013)

Bei 100% ist dass eigengeräusch der pumpe definitiv zu laut.
Bedenk dabei bitte, dass das system die überwiegende zeit rein passiv läuft, auch keine festplatten arbeiten. Da hört man alles raus.  

Denkbar wäre sie automatisch mit 100% zu starten und dann nach ner minute automatisch runter regeln zu lassen.
Vll kan das der aquaero 5.


Habe das ganze jetzt n paar tage wegen der netzteilsache on hold.

Baue mir zwischenzeitlich eine dämmbox für den ganzen pc, vll ist dann auch bei der pumpe mehr möglich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage am Rande: Da das ja doch ein sehr schönes Projekt ist und immens viel Arbeit drinne steckt... kannst du dir vorstellen das ein oder andere Bild hochzuladen? Würde bestimmt einige hier sehr freuen.


----------



## Addi (31. Januar 2013)

@ Incredible Alk guck dir mal den Post 77 an. Ich hatte ihn auch gefragt und darauf hat er halt das eine Bild hochgeladen 
Ich schließe mich dir an , wir wollen mehr sehen 

Back to Topic

Hast du mal daran gedacht die Aquarien hintereinander zu schalten ? Dann dürften die Probleme ja eigentlich verschwinden oder nicht ?


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. Februar 2013)

Ja ich weiss, die Bilder!

Prob ist dass der Rechner die letzten Wochen ja kaum lauffähig war bzw ist. Ohne kühlung gehts ja schlecht.
Ich bin hier mim handy drin. Da kann man zwar schreiben, aber Bilder hochladen ist so verbugt dass ich das wirklich lieber mim Rechner mache sobald es fertig ist.

Wobei es mir schon fast peinlich ist, angesichts dessen was manche hier optisch so zaubern.
Mein Test Aufbau ist ja bisher rein funktional :o


Zum thema reihenschaltung der becken nochmal:
Ich denke da würde das Problem sogar verschlimmern, da wir statt an jedem der becken einmal sog und einmal Druck zu haben wie bei parallel, dann im ersten becken nzr druck und im anderen nur sog hätten. Es wäre ja nur n schlauchstück dazwischen, zu dem die pumpe keinen direkten kontakt hat.

Wäre also möglich dass einfach das erste Becken voll, und das zweite leer läuft.


Ps dämmbox ist schon fast fertig. Dann gehts mir der wakü Geschichte weiter.


----------



## Addi (1. Februar 2013)

Lass dir mit den Bildern ruhig Zeit , aber nicht vergessen 
Jetzt wo du es so beschreibst denke ich auch das eine Reihenschaltung nicht vom Vorteil wäre.


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. Februar 2013)

Nö Bilder kommen, versprochen.

Mir fällt gerade noch was ein.

Ein paar Seiten früher in diesem thread haben wir besprochen, dass höhenunterschiede im befüllten systen egal sind, so lange man keinen “Wasserfall“ hat. Ein solcher würde zu Druckabfall führen.

Nun ist es so, dass mein agb nicht ganz voll war und der Einlass war oberhalb vom Wasserspiegel.
Das könnte doch n grund für das schwache “aussaugen“ der becken sein, oder?

Der agb kommt ja nach den becken und vor der pumpe.
Das wasser wird also aus dem agb angesaugt und davor aus den becken.
Bringts für den sog dann was, wenn der agb einlass unter Wasser ist?
Oder hat das nur Ne Wirkung, wenn der agb auch randvoll mit Wasser ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2013)

Gerade wenn er nicht randvoll ist, ist die Lage des Einlasses unter dem Wasserspiegel von Vorteil.


----------



## Addi (5. Februar 2013)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Eins hab ich allerdings rausgefunden:
> Wenn die WaKü über nacht aus war, gerät Luft in die Schläuche, die in die Becken führen. Ich weiß nicht wieso. Vielleicht weil die Becken trotz viel Silikon eben nur zu 99,9% und nicht zu 100% dicht sind, und es gibt Druckverlust. Ich weiss es nicht.
> Das scheint aber die Ursache für das Becken-Vollauf-Problem zu sein, in Verbindung mit dem was ich schon gesagt habe.


Schonmal daran gedacht eventuell ein Rückschlagventil einzubauen ? Würde das überhaupt was bringen ?


----------

